# Gewicht schätzen



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2010)

Gibt ja immer wieder mal Diskussionen über angegebene Gewichte bei Fangmeldungen. Nun will ich mal sehen, wie gut Ihr anhand von Fotos schätzen könnt. 

Sorry für die Verfremdung, aber das war Bedingung das ich die Bilder einstellen darf. Geht ja auch nur um´s Gewicht, nicht um Schönheit.

Bild 1







Bild 2






Ich lass das mal ein paar Tage unkommentiert, dann geb ich die Auflösung.


----------



## kingofhecht (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hey,

ich finde es eine super idee:m

ich bin nicht wirklich gut im schätzen aber ich schätze 22-24kg (lieg bestimmt voll daneben:q).

ich freue mich schon auf die auflösung(kannst du uns schon ein datum nennen wann du es auflösen wirst:vik

mfg


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich schätze ihn mal auf 22 Kilo


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



kingofhecht schrieb:


> ich freue mich schon auf die auflösung(kannst du uns schon ein datum nennen wann du es auflösen wirst:vik
> 
> mfg



Ich denke mal so nächste Woche. Kommt auf die Beteiligung an.


----------



## Jose (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich denk der obere hat so 28 kg, der untere so um die 22/23.

kriegt der, der am nächsten dran ist 'ne waschmaschine, könnt gut eine gebrauchen?


----------



## yassin (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich denke das ist zweimal der selbe Fisch 
sieht man ganz gut am Bauch der hat nämlich leicht rötliche stellenweise verfärbungen sind aber nur sehr schwach.

vom gewicht her würde ich sagen gute 60 Pfund


----------



## BeatleB84 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Also mein Tip liegt bei 49 Pfund, also 24,5 Kg! Schönes Tier mit nem ordentlichen Kessel dran!!!


----------



## dejeremy (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

UiUiUi was ein fettes Teil:m
Ich schätze ihn auf 25kg / 50Pfund


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

|bigeyes 25 kg


----------



## Jose (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



yassin schrieb:


> ich denke das ist zweimal der selbe Fisch
> sieht man ganz gut am Bauch der hat nämlich leicht rötliche stellenweise verfärbungen sind aber nur sehr schwach.
> 
> vom gewicht her würde ich sagen gute 60 Pfund



also solche verfärbungen hab ich schon öfter gesehen.
achte mal auf die hosen von den karpfenhaltern, einmal blau, einmal beige. ich denk es sind zwei fische


----------



## AltBierAngler (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

vll 38 pfund


----------



## Erik_D (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das ist zweimal der gleiche Fisch, erkennt man sehr gut an den beiden Schuppen kurz vor der Schwanzflosse sowie an der schrägen Narbe auf der Seite.

Natürlich hat der Fisch 31,5 Kg. Wurde ja so im entsprechenden Thread angegeben.


----------



## Schneidy (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bild 1 würde ich auf 55 Pfd schätzen
Bild 2 denk ich 60 Pfd


----------



## colognecarp (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Genau den hatten wir ja schonmal, uns kannst du nichts vormachen :q 63 Pfund !!!
Aber was mir auffällt, es ist zwar der selbe Fisch aber es ist nicht jeweils der selbe der ihn hält |kopfkrat


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Jose schrieb:


> also solche verfärbungen hab ich schon öfter gesehen.
> achte mal auf die hosen von den karpfenhaltern, einmal blau, einmal beige. ich denk es sind zwei fische




Ne ne ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es nur 1 Fisch ist !

Schau dir mal direkt nach dem Schwanzflossen Rand diese eckigen Abzeichnungen an, weiß nich ob das Schuppen sein sollen jedenfalls kann man daran ganz gut erkennen das es sich wohl um den selben Fisch handelt (die Narbe die er hinten hat ist unten glaube ich auch.... sieht man unten aber nich so genau) , diesen ich auf ~45 Pfund schätze (schwierig wenn man so nen großen Karpfen noch nie Live gesehen hat).


Auf Bild 1 wird der Fisch dadurch verfälscht das der Halter sich über den Fisch beugt und diesen dadurch bedeutend größer macht als er Real ist !


In der aktuellen oder der F&F vom letzten Monat ist ein schöner Bericht drin wie man Fische richtig ablichtet um das perfekte unverfälschte Foto zu erhalten.


----------



## Shortys (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hi
der auf dem 2 bild ist doch der selbe aus dem fred karpfenangeln 2010 oder nicht?
dann wiegt er irgendwas über 30 kg plus.
und denke das der erste son an die 25 kg hat.
mfg 
maurice


----------



## colognecarp (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Oh man, ist mir erst beim zweiten mal hin gucken aufgefallen. Seh ich das richtig das der Fisch beim ersten Bild an der Floße hochgehoben wird ??

Karpfen unser im Gewässer,
dein Biss komme, dein Run geschehe,
wie auf Boilies, so auch auf Partikel,
unser täglich füttern geschehe und vergib uns
unsere Karpfensäcke,
wie auch wir vergeben dir das blanken,
und führe uns nicht zu den Stippern
sondern erlöse uns von den Verboten,
denn dein ist das Tackle und die Abhackmatte
und das Catch & Relaese 
in Ewigkeit

RUN!!!


----------



## Gemini (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich würde auch sagen das ist der gleiche Fisch, zu erkennen u.a. an der Narbe. 

Gewicht anhand Bildern ist für mich unmöglich zu schätzen, da habe ich schon zu oft meilenweit danebengelegen. Wohl dann so wie im Fangthread angegeben +/- ein paar Kilo Schwabbel durch Proteinkugeln zwischen den beiden Bildern.

Und hässlich ist er der Zellulite-Jabba...


----------



## zrako (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

nicht besonders lang, dafür aber hoch.
ein fetter bauch, wobei fett nichtviel wiegt.
46pfund


----------



## Wagglerpose (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

mein Tip liegt bei 28kg


----------



## Hechters (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hallo Ralle,

schätze Ihn auf 54 Pfd.:m

_VG Hechters_


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

also, ich denke auch mal das es 2 verschiedene fische sind.
der obere wird anfang 40 pfund sein, der untere soll ja 31,5 kg haben........... das lasse ich mal einfach so stehen da ich das gegenteil nicht beweisen kann.
ich würde den unteren im guten 40ziger bereich schätzen, vieleicht auch weniger.
habe selber schon sehr viele fische in den 30zigern gefangen und einige 40ziger... da sehen ungewollt einige bilder auch aus als wenn ich nessi aus loch ness befreit habe.
letztendlich werden wir es eh nie genau wissen und erfahren.
schade nur das einige sich mit den gewichtsangaben selber beschei... hat man doch gar nicht nötig, jeder fisch hat seine berechtigung auf einem foto und ist schön, egal ob 12,20,36 oder 63 pfund.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Habt ihr alle Tomaten aufn Augen, oder noch nie nen Karpfen näher betrachtet?!?
*Selbstverständlich ist das ein und der gleiche Fisch!*
Erik_D hat das schon genau richtig erkannt: Betrachtet mal die wenigen vorhandenen Schuppen, sowie die Narbe im vorderen Bauchbereich und hinten im Übergang zum Schwanzteil... soviel Zufall gibbet nichtmal beim Karpfen! 

Ich missbrauch das eine Foto mal eben (viel verstümmeln kann man da ja eh nicht mehr!).


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle Tomaten aufn Augen, oder noch nie nen Karpfen näher betrachtet?!?
> *Selbstverständlich ist das ein und der gleiche Fisch!*
> Erik_D hat das schon genau richtig erkannt: Betrachtet mal die wenigen vorhandenen Schuppen, sowie die Narbe im vorderen Bauchbereich und hinten im Übergang zum Schwanzteil... soviel Zufall gibbet nichtmal beim Karpfen!
> 
> Ich missbrauch das eine Foto mal eben (viel verstümmeln kann man da ja eh nicht mehr!).


genau!
ist wirklich eindeutig und leicht zu erkennen. augen auf!
schätzen würde ich ihn auf 30kg wenn man den fänger gegenüber dem fisch betrachtet, da der fisch auch nicht vorgehalten wurde.

edit: der auf dem ersten foto ist leichter  villeicht zu einem früheren zeitpunkt gefangen. würde sagen um 25kg


----------



## baam? (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

31,5kg


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28,5kg.


----------



## Jose (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> *...Selbstverständlich ist das ein und der gleiche Fisch!*...



sach ich doch, es sind zwei, nämlich der _*ein*_ und der _*gleiche*_ fisch.

und nicht ein und derselbe.


(sowas gehört an den großen 'hacken'... (sorry paddy ))


----------



## Mr. Gingles (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20,37 kg  im ernst, ich schätze ihn auf ca. 40 Pfund


----------



## Dorbel (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich würde sagen 31,5kg


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich beende das hier mal, weil der Zweck erfüllt ist und die Sache ja - erwartungsgemäß - inzwischen aufgeklärt ist.
Es handelt sich in der Tat auf beiden Bildern um den gleichen Fisch, und zwar den aus dieser Fangmeldung mit 31,5 Kg

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3017888&postcount=856

Zweck der Sache war aufzuzeigen, wie weit Gewichtsschätzungen anhand von Bildern auseinandergehen können. Hier gingen die Schätzungen von 19 Kg bis 30 Kg (Schätzungen von denen, die die Sache durchschaut haben, ausgenommen). 

Das wiederum hatte den Zweck, die ab und an auftretenden Diskussionen über angegebene Gewichte ad absurdum zu führen.

Wir haben das hier im Board schon öfter durchexerziert. Fotos sind immer zweidimensional und es kommt ganz entschieden auf den Winkel der Kamera an und wie geschickt der Fänger seinen Fisch präsentiert. Und grade bei Karpfen, die ja extrem " dreidimensional " sein können, ist das schätzen des Gewichtes sehr schwer.

Viele Angler haben inzwischen gelernt, wie sie einen Fisch zu halten haben, damit seine Größe möglichst gut zur Geltung kommt. Da ist auch nix dran auszusetzen. Fatalerweise führt das dazu, dass unvorteilhaft aufgenommene Fische oft unterschätzt werden. 
Das aber führt mich zu der Theorie dass jemand, der ein bisschen angeben will, den Fisch ganz sicher so präsentiert, dass er so groß wie möglich aussieht. ( Nein, das heißt nicht das alle die ihren Fisch gut präsentieren, angeben wollen). 
Das bedeutet, dass ich persönlich die Gewichtsangaben von unvorteilhaft fotografierten Fischen ein bisschen eher glaube.

Aber es ist im Grunde wurscht, denn man sollte folgendes bedenken:

Natürlich wird bei Fangmeldungen ab und an geflunkert. Das war immer so und wird immer so sein. Es ist aber ganz sicher nicht die Regel, sondern die Ausnahme.
Für den Fänger eines guten Fisches mit ehrlich angegebenem Gewicht ist es aber in höchstem Maße verletzend, wenn er dann der Lüge bezichtigt wird. Und viele dieser Boardis lernen daraus, hier keine weiteren Fische mehr zu melden. Überlegt mal, wie jeder von Euch das auffassen würde, wäre er Ziel einer solchen Anzweiflungskampagne. 

Das finde ich aber sehr Schade, denn grade die Fangmeldungen sind doch ein Highlight dieses Forums. Es steht dann in keinem Verhältnis, wegen zwei oder drei Angebern ein Dutzend ehrliche Boardis zu vergrämen. 

Und genau deswegen möchten und werden wir das anzweifeln von Gewichten weiterhin strikt unterbinden. Gerne nehmen wir dabei in Kauf, dem einen oder anderen damit eine Basis für Angeberei zu geben. Aber für genau die wenigen ist die schlimmste Strafe das ignorieren. Ein Angeber will Aufmerksamkeit, bekommt er die nicht, hat er sein Ziel nicht erreicht. Also darum nochmal die Aufforderung an alle, Angaben die man selbst für zweifelhaft hält einfach zu ignorieren anstatt sie anzuzweifeln. 

So, das war das Wort zum Sonntag.


Ich habe aber gemeint zu bemerken, dass die Schätzerei Spass gemacht hat. Drum mach ich gleich noch ein neues Thema auf, in den Ihr Karpfenbilder präsentieren und schätzen lassen könnt.


----------



## MrTom (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Jose schrieb:


> sach ich doch, es sind zwei, nämlich der _*ein*_ und der _*gleiche*_ fisch.
> 
> und nicht ein und derselbe.


Hi
Die Fische gleichen sich nicht nur, nein sie sind identisch, also ist "derselbe" richtig. Ich lass mich aber auch gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen

mfg Thomas


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das war ja worauf "besserwissender" Jose hinaus wollte! 

(Sorry Herbert!) |supergri


----------



## MrTom (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das war ja worauf "besserwissender" Jose hinaus wollte!
> 
> (Sorry Herbert!) |supergri



Uups, mein Fehler:q, hab dein Zitat nicht mitgelesen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Boiliemaster (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi Leute ich sag 63 Pfund


----------



## Jennic (1. August 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Boiliemaster schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich sag 63 Pfund



.......... (=


----------



## carphuntter (8. September 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

schönes ding 26,6 kilo


----------



## zimbo153 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

In der Größe sind die KArpfen finde ich schwer zu schätzen, aber ich tippe den mal auf, wenn beide Fotos den gleichen Fisch dar stellen, ca. 48 Pfund.


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 pfd

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## Carphunter007 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



yassin schrieb:


> ich denke das ist zweimal der selbe Fisch
> sieht man ganz gut am Bauch der hat nämlich leicht rötliche stellenweise verfärbungen sind aber nur sehr schwach.
> 
> vom gewicht her würde ich sagen gute 60 Pfund


 

ich glaube auch das es der gleiche fisch ist.man sieht es auch ganz deutlich ander schwanzflosse.da sind kurz vorher 2 schuppen.(schwer zu erkennen.)und die rote färbung stimmt auch.der bullige kopf stimmt auch.und die rücken for ist auch gleich.


----------



## reisi321 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

36 Pfund


----------



## CarpDream (27. November 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

1. Es ist definitiv der gleiche Karpfen. 
2. Das Gewicht und die Länge eines Karpfen sind nie in der gleichen ebenheit, Sprich "parallelität" Das heißt so viel wie ein kArpfen mit 100cm kann 40pf haben aber genau so auch nur 30pf. 
3. Aber dieser Karpfen schätze ich wirklich max an 75-80 cm also letzte schmerzgrenze. #q
4. Wie auf Punkt 2 gesgat ist sehr unterschiedlich bei den Karpfen mit dem gewicht und länge aber ich bitte euch, ein Karpfen mit einer Länge von MAX!!! 80 cm kann nie aber auch niemals ein Gewicht von 45 Pfund haben. Nichtmal ansatzweise. 

Ich schätze ihn auf ca 32 pfund rum. 

Und wenn ich mit meinen oberen aussagen falsch liege dann esse ich eine PutzFrau samt den Besenstiel!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. November 2010)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ihr seid ja lustig: Ich tippe auf 31.5 kg :q
Oder siehe #30#h


----------



## S.Lorenzen (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hmm...nicht schlecht! Ich würde sagen so 48kg! |bigeyes


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



S.Lorenzen schrieb:


> hmm...nicht schlecht! Ich würde sagen so 48kg! |bigeyes


 
nicht wirklich...

96 pfund wäre wohl neuer weltrekord!! |rolleyes


----------



## Midnightbash (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich würde den so auf etwa 26kg schätzen. Gruß


----------



## RuggerNRW (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ist doch schon aufgeklärt.
Erst lesen, dann Posten.

*31,5 kg*

#q


----------



## Midnightbash (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schuldigung hab das Überlesen #q


----------



## kerlchen (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hallo carp-dream
was soll ich noch sagen...ggg
viel spass mit dem besenstiel...lecker
und die putzfrau solltest du mal mit curry probieren...fg

lg aus vienna #6


----------



## moborie (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ist schon klasse,wieviele sich auf ein abgelaufenes Thema melden,weil sie zu faul sind,alle Beiträge zu lesen!#q
Mann-es ist Winter,da habt Ihr doch Zeit!!!!|peinlich
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## TiKo (24. März 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

23,5kg


----------



## yassin (24. März 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

|sagnix

aber wirds nicht langsam |peinlich?


----------



## Acharaigas (12. April 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



CarpDream schrieb:


> 1. Es ist definitiv der gleiche Karpfen.
> 2. Das Gewicht und die Länge eines Karpfen sind nie in der gleichen ebenheit, Sprich "parallelität" Das heißt so viel wie ein kArpfen mit 100cm kann 40pf haben aber genau so auch nur 30pf.
> 3. Aber dieser Karpfen schätze ich wirklich max an 75-80 cm also letzte schmerzgrenze. #q
> 4. Wie auf Punkt 2 gesgat ist sehr unterschiedlich bei den Karpfen mit dem gewicht und länge aber ich bitte euch, ein Karpfen mit einer Länge von MAX!!! 80 cm kann nie aber auch niemals ein Gewicht von 45 Pfund haben. Nichtmal ansatzweise.
> ...



geilstes posting...

:vik::l


----------



## carphunter xd (24. April 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Geht es hier noch weiter oder hat keiner mehr bilder (=


----------



## Ecky (30. April 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wenn keiner will, mach ich einfach mal weiter! Viel spaß beim schätzen.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfund ( bestimmt total daneben)


----------



## Kretzer83 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich schätz 9kg


----------



## Jagst-Carp (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10,5kg


----------



## barschkönig (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 pfund.


----------



## minne6 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18,5 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24pfd.


----------



## Fischie01 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 pfd.


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich schätze mal 23 pfund!! |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen90 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich tipp auf 26 pfund


----------



## Ecky (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

alle schätzen nen bischen zu wenig............


----------



## barschkönig (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 pfund:m


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ist hier ein zweiter tipp erlaubt??

wenn ja, dann würde ich 28 pfund schätzen!!


----------



## pfefferladen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,5kg


----------



## Fischie01 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mein zweiter Tipp:

29 Pfd.


----------



## Ecky (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ganz dicht dran......


----------



## Fischie01 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Denn sind es 27 pfd.!!!


----------



## Ecky (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Nein, leider auch nich. auflösung heute abend....


----------



## Fischie01 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Auch nicht?????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Hmmm....also ich würd sagen, denn hab ichs voll verhauen beim ´´tippen´´.....Mein letzter Tipp wären jetz 31 Pfd. (obwohl ich den Karpfen echt nicht oberhalb der 28pfd. eingeordnet hab..)


----------



## Ecky (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Die Richtige Antwort sind 29,5 pfd......


----------



## minne6 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfund


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 pfund


----------



## Roy Digerhund (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 pfund


----------



## Ecky (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19pfd.


----------



## Fischie01 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

23 Pfd.


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17 pfund


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21,5 Pfund


----------



## mirko1988 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 pfund.


----------



## Meteraal (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 Pfund sach ich...


----------



## Paddel26 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 kg


----------



## Paddel26 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

lol

Ist ja schon lange aufgelöst...

|supergri


----------



## Toni1993 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Moin ! 

Den schönen Fisch habe ich heute um 2.45 Gefangen.

Hatte aber meine Waage vergessen #q#q#q#q

Was denkt Ihr ? Wie schwer ist die Schönheit ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ist doch vollkommen egal.|kopfkrat

Hauptsache er hat geschmeckt und du bist satt geworden.:m


----------



## Toni1993 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich würde eher All mein Takel Verbrennen , als so ein Fisch zu töten!


----------



## marcus7 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,

also aus dem Bauch raus hätte ich 17pfd. getippt.

Wieso steht als Bildunterschrift 31pfd.?

mfg


----------



## dattelncarphunter (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

okay dann schätz den mal


----------



## dattelncarphunter (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

viel spass


----------



## Lil Torres (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

schönes tier!! #6

ich sag mal 19 kg...


----------



## dattelncarphunter (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

zu wenig


----------



## marcus7 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hätte auch irgendwas zwischen mitte-ende Dreißig geschätzt#h


----------



## dattelncarphunter (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24,3 kg


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Petri, geiler Fisch!!!!!


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So dann mach ich hier mal weiter:


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann schätzt mal fleißig drauf los


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (1. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das war übrigens mein erster Ansitz gezielt auf Karpfen. Wie man sieht wurde er ja auch gleich belohnt. |supergri
Ich hab ihn auf die Tutti Frutti Crunch Boilies von Anaconda gefangen. Das sind bestimmt nicht die besten Boilies aber wie man sieht fangen sie auch ihre Fische. Sonst hab ich und mein Kumpel noch 7 weitere Karpfen an unserem Wochenende fangen können. #h


----------



## Lil Torres (1. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 pfund??


----------



## carphunter xd (1. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 Pfund


----------



## karpfenfischer123 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

würd ihn mal auf 23-26 KG schetzen


----------



## Lil Torres (3. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

mutig, mutig... :q:q


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (3. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



> karpfenfischer123
> würd ihn mal auf 23-26 KG schetzen


sehr gewagt |supergri
Er hatte gute 19 Pfund


----------



## YdeeS (3. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



karpfenfischer123 schrieb:


> würd ihn mal auf 23-26 KG schetzen






Anglerfreund@sw schrieb:


> sehr gewagt |supergri
> Er hatte gute 19 Pfund



Ich denke mal, er hat dein Bild übersehen und den Dicken von vorher geschätzt.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (3. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Oder aber statt pfund kg geschrieben.


----------



## dattelncarphunter (4. August 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich denker er war gut im schätzen meiner hatte 24.3 kg


----------



## karpfen001 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ca 25 kg


----------



## Raapro (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich schätze ihn auf 55 pfund . und denke dass es 2mal der selbe fisch ist nur damit man 2 unterschiedliche sachen sagt hat ihn halt einmal der andere man. Markant sind die roten stellen am bauch die beide haben muss aber auch nichts heisen xD also noch viel spaß beim schätzen und petri


----------



## JackyyyCola (29. März 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wenn Ihr wollt, könnt Ihr mal das Gewicht meines Schuppis schätzen.
Habe diesen vor ca. 6 Jahren auf Schwimmbrot gefangen, hatte aber leider keine Waage dabei =(


----------



## Pascalh (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 pfund eindeutig


----------



## carpking40 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sag 22 pfund


----------



## HerrHamster (25. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Was würdet ihr bei diesem Freund schätzen... ??? 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_1211iyo2u.jpg


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15pfund..........


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,5 Pfund


----------



## Alpinestars (25. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 Pfund


----------



## HerrHamster (25. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hm,... ich hätte mehr geschätzt, so viel wog mein Dackel ja gerade...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11 Pfund.


----------



## marcus7 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30pfd.?


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16pfd


----------



## sauerseb (26. April 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bei der Größe hat der zwischen 12 und 16 Pfd. 

Das mit dem Dackel (hab selber einen) täuscht, man projeziert in so nen Fisch schon ziemlich viel rein^^.


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schätzt mal


----------



## allgäucarp (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich schätz mal 41 Pfund, dein neur PB. Dickes Petri!
Hast dich aber bei den Karpfenfängen mit dem Gewicht schon verraten.


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Danke,das wird aber nicht leicht werden,den noch einmal zu toppen #6

ja da hätte ich vorher hier rein machen müssen,aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren,wie viel ihr ihn geschätzt hätte.


----------



## AgentK (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hatte keine Waage dabei! Was schätzt ihr so???


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 pfd


----------



## marcus7 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,
könnten auch um die 30 sein, schwer zu schätzen auf der Matte.

lg


----------



## marv95 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Echt schwer, tipp ihn auf 26-30 pf


----------



## DaChacka (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag 20 Pf


----------



## Jens08/15 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Würd ihn so auf um die 24 Pfund schätzen.


----------



## lsski (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Unter 10 kg


----------



## charly69 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Knappe 10 Kg


----------



## boerenkamp (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Was schätzt ihr wie lang der ist?
Hab leider vergessen zu messen.
Gewicht sind 21 Pfund.


----------



## Brucky86 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hmmm... ich würd mal so zwischen 90-100 cm tippen!

schöner Fisch !


----------



## X_Viper_X (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24,2kg ganz klar


----------



## colognecarp (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na, wie schwer ist er ;+


----------



## EdekX (26. September 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wunderschöner Karpfen, finde kaum gewässer in nrw wo man so tolle fische fangen kann :/.tippe ihn auf 24kg


----------



## colognecarp (27. September 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hier wird ja geschätzt wie Wild |bigeyes Dann löse ich das für dich mal auf, warst echt knapp dran, gutes Auge. 23,5 Kg hatte der gute


----------



## Lil Torres (28. September 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

der fisch ist ein traum, petri dazu!!


----------



## Tobi87 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/844/img20120930183050.jpg/

Wage+Maßband leider zuhause vergessen, deswegen wäre es nett zu wissen welches gewicht ihr ca. schätzt 

MfG


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

so ca 14 pfund


----------



## gadged (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ca.11 pf


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich würd mich so bei 12 pfd. festlegen wollen...


----------



## Roman1998 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

7,5kg|kopfkrat


----------



## gadged (10. November 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

und wie schwer ist der Karpfen gewesen????


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich mach einfach mal weiter!
nicht das beste Bild aber fisch ist fisch:


----------



## marcus7 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Petri 

23pfd.?


----------



## mcl (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag die hälfte. 12 pfund ca.


----------



## lsski (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11 Pfund ?!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

mein Tipp: 17 Pfund :q


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 Pfund


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> 23pfd.?


Marcus7 richtig!
mach weiter!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hallo zusammen,

das kleine Wasserschweinchen habe ich im sommer gefangen, 

was denkt ihr, wie schwer ist  er? 

Viel spass schätzen,

gruß


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34Pfund??


----------



## Anaconda1983 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

am sonntag werde ich es lösen...aufgehts, mehr tipps abgeben ;-)


----------



## CarpCrakc (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 Pfd


----------



## marcus7 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> Marcus7 richtig!
> mach weiter!




Wie schwer ist er? Wer am nächsten dran liegt, haut den nächsten rein!

@Anaconda: ich tippe 32pfd.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@ Marcus: 
34 Pfd


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Markus 35 Pfd.  ;-)


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

37Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Au, ihr seid alle deutlich drüber...


----------



## Lil Torres (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@marcus7

sehr schöner fisch, ich tippe mal 31 pfd.!! #h


----------



## carpforce1 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@ Marcus7

mein Tip 26 pfd.


----------



## marcus7 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So dann löse ich mal auf. Waren genau 27pfd., damit war carpforce am nähesten dran und darf weitermachen mit neuem Bild ;-).

PS: Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das so viele Tips so hoch liegen bei dem Fisch... so kann man sich verschätzen ;-).

lg


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

so jungs,dan löse ich auf...Karpfenangler nrw war sehr nah dran mit seinem tipp.... exakt 39 pfd.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> so jungs,dan löse ich auf...Karpfenangler nrw war sehr nah dran mit seinem tipp.... exakt 39 pfd.



wenn der 39 hatte dann war carp crakc mit 38 aber näher dran als ich


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Stimmt !!!! Sorry .... Glückwünsch an carp Crack


----------



## carpforce1 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Tach zusammen,

da ich mit meinem Tip am nächsten lag hier mein Fisch...

Nicht der größte des Jahres aber einer der Kampfstärksten.

Gefangen ende September bei einem spontanen Kurzansitz.

Gruß
Carpforce


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich tippe 13 Pfund...


----------



## hugo haschisch (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich erhöhe auf 18 pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfund... ;-) sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## carpforce1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich finde es immer wieder klasse wie man sich beim Gewicht verschätzen kann.
Körper Größe des Fängers und Form des Fisches spielen eine große Rolle dabei.

Viel Spaß noch beim Tippen!

Gruß
Carpforce


----------



## Brucky86 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ums bissl spannend zu machen sag ich jetz einfach mal 21pf ;-)

gruß


----------



## carpforce1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Brucky86 schrieb:


> ums bissl spannend zu machen sag ich jetz einfach mal 21pf ;-)
> 
> gruß



Hallo Brucky86,

dir gebührt die Ehre ein neues Bild einzustellen...

Der Fisch hatte 21,5 pfd.

Gruß
carpforce


----------



## Brucky86 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ja Wahnsinn ;-) dann mach ich mal weiter...

gruß


----------



## marcus7 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das läuft ja hier .

Ich fang mal an mit 29pfd.


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfd.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

31pfund


----------



## Brucky86 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sags mal so, 2 sind verdammt knapp dran ;-)


----------



## marcus7 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Brucky86 schrieb:


> ich sags mal so, 2 sind verdammt knapp dran ;-)



Oha, das war nen Freifahrtschein, können dann ja nur noch 30sein, behaupte ich mal und mach gleich weiter...


----------



## marcus7 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

...wie schwer ist er?


----------



## redlem (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 Pfund?

#h


----------



## carpforce1 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

39 pfd

Geiler Schuppie mit einer ausgeprägter Wildkarpfenform...


----------



## Anaconda1983 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Markus : 35 pfund


----------



## Brucky86 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Oha, das war nen Freifahrtschein, können dann ja nur noch 30sein, behaupte ich mal und mach gleich weiter...


 
100 Punkte ;-)

und ich tippe auf 36pf


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich würde noch 38 Pfund ins Spiel bringen... #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Also wenn man sich das Bild anschaut ist der doch min 1,60m...also ich tippe auf 170 Pfund |rolleyes


----------



## marcus7 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> ich würde noch 38 Pfund ins Spiel bringen... #h




Waren knappe 38, du hast den Treffer gelandet und kannst weitermachen#h.


@D1985: Und was bist du für einer?#c


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

dann biete ich mal diesen Schuppi vom Freitag letzte Woche an...


----------



## marcus7 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Respekt, bei den Wassertemp.|bigeyes.

Tippe mal 13pfd?

lg


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

leider nicht auf reguläre Art gefangen...

ich war Spinnfischen und wollte Kraut vom Köder abschlagen und hab ihn zufällig in der Schwanzwurzel erwischt... #h


----------



## Brucky86 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mein Tipp: 15 Pfund


----------



## redlem (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich tippe mal auf 16 Pfund!


----------



## boerenkamp (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich würd ihn auf 12 Pfund schätzen


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sag 14​


----------



## Anaconda1983 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Stolze 13 Pfund und ich bringe den nächsten in die runde


----------



## STORM_2012 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sage 11 pfund


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch @ marcus7 und anaconda1983...

Er hatte genau 13 Pfund... :m

Ihr dürft also weiter machen... |wavey:


----------



## Anaconda1983 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

so dann stelle ich mal den nächsten rein ;-)

viel spass beim tippen...


----------



## EdekX (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 pfund


----------



## Brucky86 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25 Pfund?!

is echt ein schönes Kerlchen 

gruß


----------



## lsski (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Pfund 

( wen das keine Werbung ist )


----------



## Anaconda1983 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Brucky du darfst weiter machen ;-) Glückwünsche ....

Isski, ist keine Werbung! Die Leute die diese Köder Fischen, die wissen schon was gut und was nich gut ist, da Brauch ich keine Werbung machen ;-) und ich persönlich habe da auch nichts davon!

Gruss


----------



## Brucky86 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann mach ich gleich mal weiter am frühen Morgen ;-)

Finde das dieses Bild bisschen schwerer zu schätzen ist...


----------



## EdekX (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 pfund


----------



## lsski (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

36 Pfund 
( ohne Werbung )


----------



## Anaconda1983 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

41 Pfund .... Hammer Fisch !!!!


----------



## marcus7 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sage mal MASCHINE und erhöhe auf 21KG!#h


----------



## carpforce1 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

bei dem Händbauchscheinchen sag ich mal 43 Pfund


----------



## Brucky86 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wunderschönen Guten Morgen Zusammen ;-)

dann werd ich mal auflösen...

EdekX hat richtig getippt, hatte 38pf

darfst weiter machen 

gruß


----------



## Anaconda1983 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

dann mach ich mal weiter...wenn von keinem was kommt ;-)







viel spass beim tippen!! 

gruß


----------



## marcus7 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann fange ich mal mit 32pfd. an, für den schicken graser#h


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag mal 28 Pfund
Petri!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25 Pfund denke ich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

markus 7 glückwunsch... er hatte 16,8kg und 1,10meter!!

hier das video dazu ;-) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_xKjtiR0vI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEvcAduPfSc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZAXi5s9gzU

So du darfst gern weiter machen ;-)

GRUSS


----------



## marcus7 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ja so ein Graser gibt nicht so schnell auf ;-).


Viel Spaß beim schätzen!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Markus... ohja... hammer drill gewesen! ;-)

booooooahhhh alter schwede...was ist den das für ein WASSERSCHWEIN..... hammer Fisch!

ich sage ganz schnell mal 44 pfund!!!


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

41Pfund


----------



## *KarpfenKnilch* (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dan Versuch ich's auch mal^^

Tippe auf 40Pfund:vik:


----------



## Brucky86 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schöner Kerl, tippe auf 42 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wenn keiner mehr will, löse ich auf... knappe 46 wärens gewesen. Anaconda war also am dichtesten dran ;-) und darf weitermachen.

Ich wünsche allen hier ein frohes Fest!

lg


----------



## Anaconda1983 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Danke markus, dann mach ich mal weiter...

gefangen auf selfemade boilie Active-Essential-Spice, viel spass beim tippen!

und frohe weihnachten noch an alle! ;-)


----------



## Lil Torres (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hallo leute,

ich find's super das der thread wieder "lebt"!! noch dazu erfreue ich mich sehr über eure schönen fangbilder, da sind wirklich richtig tolle fotos dabei. #6

nun mal zum thema:

@Anaconda1983

ich tippe mal 26 pfd.

euch allen noch ein frohes weihnachtsfest. 

#h


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 Pfund#h


----------



## Anaconda1983 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich find's super das der thread wieder "lebt"!! noch dazu erfreue ich mich sehr über eure schönen fangbilder, da sind wirklich richtig tolle fotos dabei. #6
> 
> ...



Glückwünsche .,.. Hätte ich nicht gedacht das es so schnell einer richtig tipt!

Darfst weiter machen;-)

Und weiter so, Super schöne Fische immer zusehen von euch!!!


----------



## Lil Torres (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

weiter geht's...


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sag jetzt mal einfach so 37


----------



## Anaconda1983 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

44 Pfund ;-)))) 

Hammer wasserschwein!!!


----------



## marcus7 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

 Der ist schwer zu schätzen, ich vermute das er leichter ist als es auf dem Bild den Anschein hat, sage einfach mal 27pfd ;-).

lg


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 Pfund


----------



## Brucky86 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 Pfund 

wirklich ein Makelloser Kerl


----------



## Lil Torres (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@marcus7

richtig, du darfst weitermachen... #h


----------



## marcus7 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Yes, Sir .


----------



## Anaconda1983 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 pfund... ;-)


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Treffer karpfenangler nrw!

Du bist dran ;-)

lg


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ein kleiner den ich im Sommer beim Feedern erwischt habe:


----------



## STORM_2012 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sage mal 8 pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

5 pfund


----------



## EdekX (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann sag ich mal 7 pfund


----------



## zanderzone (27. Dezember 2012)

9 Pfund


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> 9 Pfund



ja:m
mach weiter


----------



## Anaconda1983 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

so wenn keiner weiter machen will,
dann stell ich einen rein... 
*ich konnte den schönen Schuppi mit Scopex+ *und *Active - Pineapple+ Pop-Up (Fluo-Gelb)* zum Landgang überreden,







viel spass beim tippen,

 und euch allen noch ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2013!!! ;-)


----------



## STORM_2012 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sage mal 19 pfund


----------



## EdekX (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 pfund


----------



## Brucky86 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Servus,
mein Tip, 21 Pfund

gruß


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

glatte 20 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Brucky... du warst ganz nah dran ;-)

er hatte 22 pfund, und ein richtiger kämpfer!

du darfst weiter machen...


----------



## Brucky86 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Super dann mach ich gleich mal weiter 

den Fisch hab ich heuer im Sommer (Juli) auf die Matte legen können 

gruß


----------



## Anaconda1983 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 pfund...  Sehr schön!!!


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

33Pfund
schöner Fisch #6


----------



## STORM_2012 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

36pf ?


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 Pfund


----------



## Brucky86 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Servus, 
ich lös dann mal auf, Karpfenangler nrw darf weitermachen... hatte 34 Pfund...

wünsch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!

gruß Brucky


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Sorry
habs verpennt #q

noch mal n kleiner vom Feedern:


----------



## STORM_2012 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

9 pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10 Pfund


----------



## Brucky86 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

6 Pfund...


----------



## EdekX (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8 pfund |kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



EdekX schrieb:


> 8 pfund |kopfkrat


Jaa :m
Hau n Bild rein!


----------



## EdekX (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Alles klar ab gehts einer ausm Sommer


----------



## lsski (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

schöner See mit 18 pfund Karpfer


----------



## Anaconda1983 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 pfund ;-)


----------



## Brucky86 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sag mal glatte 19 Pfund


----------



## STORM_2012 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17 pfund


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21  :g


----------



## Shimano95 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20pfd ;D


----------



## EdekX (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

shimano lag richtig glatte 20, it's your turn


----------



## Shimano95 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

wie kann ich denn das bild so klein machen dass ichs hochladen kann????


----------



## Shimano95 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

problem gelöst ;D

bild ist nicht das beste aber der fisch ist in vordergrund 

20120704_205744 (Mobile).jpg


----------



## Anaconda1983 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

6 pfund


----------



## Shimano95 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Weit daneben 

Sieht der auf dem bild so klein aus???


----------



## EdekX (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hm vielleicht 10 pfund ist schwer zu erkennen


----------



## marcus7 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich tippe 14pf


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 pfund...


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

na gut, wenn keiner will...dann mache ich mal weiter,






viel spass beim tippen,

gruß


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16pf? Was is denn da für eine Gütze auf dem Wasser?


----------



## Shimano95 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16pfd wäre die antwort auf mein bild gewesen..........


----------



## marcus7 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Und da wolltest du noch wie lange warten das zu verraten?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> 16pf? Was is denn da für eine Gütze auf dem Wasser?




markus richtig#6 du darfst weiter machen!

das sind blaualgen, kommt immer bei uns wenn es wärmer wird nach der laichzeit ungefähr... hatte mich bist jetzt nie gestört, auf dem foto ist halt echt krass zu sehen|uhoh:


----------



## marcus7 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das mit den Blaualgen hatte ich fast vermutet-sollen ja nicht ganz ungefährlich sein...

Hier das nächste Schätz-Objekt


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

markus, schwer zu schätzen ;-) 

Aber ich tippe mal auf 24 pfund, ja mit den blaualgen ist nicht zu spassen!


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich schätze mal so 27
wäre schön, wenn das ganze hier mal nen bisschen mehr beteiligung bekommt


----------



## simsonite (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann bring ich mich auch mal mit 25 pfund ein!


----------



## grubenreiner (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 pfund


----------



## EdekX (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 pf.


----------



## Pati1407 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Sorry, gab's ja schon...24pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

finde ich wirklich super, das sich wieder zahlreiche tipper hier einfinden! ;-)

weiter so... hat keiner noch richtig getippt?!


----------



## marcus7 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Gut ich löse dann mal auf. 32pf wären es gewesen, war auch schwer zu schätzen von der perspektive.

edekx lag am dichtesten dran und darf weitermachen#h.

lg


----------



## EdekX (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

waa, bin grad auf der Arbeit aber ich schicke heute Abend ein pic ein !!


----------



## EdekX (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So wie versprochen, aber hier vielleicht mit einer Nachkommastelle wenn ihr wollt!


----------



## grubenreiner (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

9 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,5pf?


----------



## Axtwerfer (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13,5 Pfund !


----------



## Pati1407 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14,5 pf


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

6180 Gramm #h


----------



## Shimano95 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

7361,69gr ;D


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 Pfund


----------



## simsonite (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11,5 pfund


----------



## dreamdiver (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

5330 gramm


----------



## EdekX (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

gut dann lös ich jetz schon auf waren genau 10,8000001 pfund
dreamdiver du darfst weiter machen ! :m


----------



## Shimano95 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

manche fische schaun aufn bild echt kleiner aus als sie wirklich sind


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> manche fische schaun aufn bild echt kleiner aus als sie wirklich sind



Hä? #c
haben doch alle größer geschätzt


----------



## simsonite (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich hoffe es stört keinen, aber da dreamdiver anscheinend nicht will lad ich mal ein Bild hoch.
Dieser Spiegler wurde vergangenes Jahr mit der Feeder überlistet.
Also dann, bin mal gespannt!

lg
simsonite


----------



## marcus7 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich tippe 14pf


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10Pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 pfund ;-)

nächstes mal musst du den schönen noch weiter nach vorne vom körper wegdrücken ;-)


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11 Pfund


----------



## simsonite (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na dann lös ich mal auf: 6,2 kg sprich 13,7 Pfund
Marcus7 du darfst weitermachen!

@Anaconda1983: weiter wegdrücken wär echt nicht mehr gegangen 

lg Simsonite


----------



## antares1 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

na dann erhöhe ich mal auf 15 ,2 Pfund...

Pertri

Gruss Andreas


----------



## marcus7 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

.....


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 Pfund


----------



## simsonite (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 Pfund


----------



## FISHHARD (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sach 18 Pfund...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20 Pfund


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

...16 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

markus .... 22 pfund!!


----------



## marcus7 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Simsonite ist dran, der Fisch hatte 27pf, kommt der wirklich sooo klein rüber?


----------



## CarpCrakc (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Simsonite ist dran, der Fisch hatte 27pf, kommt der wirklich sooo klein rüber?



jo


----------



## simsonite (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

OK, hier ist mal wieder ein Foto zum raten!

lg
simsonite


----------



## Salmosimi96 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,
ich würde mal so auf 11 Pfund tippen, hab aber kein Plan.
Aber echt schöner Fisch!


----------



## CarpCrakc (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 Pfd.


----------



## Salmosimi96 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hätt ich nicht gedacht, auf was hat er gebissen? Oder willst du es nicht verraten?


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 Pfund


----------



## Pati1407 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,5 Pfund


----------



## simsonite (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich lös mal auf: 10,2kg sprich 22,5 Pfund.
Sieht wohl auf dem Bild ein wenig kleiner aus!!!

CarpCrakc du bist dran!!!


----------



## marcus7 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10,2kg sind 20,4pf :b ;-)


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

oder 22,5 englische pound ;-)


----------



## marcus7 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Die müssen dann aber als Lbs angegeben werden und gehören auf die Insel, weil die karpfen da nicht so groß werden, wie bei unsh hier:m

Wir sind schon klugscheixxer

lg


----------



## CarpCrakc (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich mach jetz einfach mal weiter 
Schaut n bissle keiner aus , als er wirklich war.


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfund.... nächstes mal noch weiter die hände nach vorne! ;-)


----------



## simsonite (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

SORRY, SORRY, SORRY!!!!
Da ich mir die Fische immer in kg wiege und auch notiere bin ich da über die "englische Falle" gestolpert!
Sorry nochmal!

einen tipp geb ich trotzedem ab: 12 PFund, aber keine englischen


----------



## marcus7 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@ simsonite: War doch nur Spaß.

@Anaconda: Mist, dasselbe hätte ich auch getippt ;-)... dann nehme ich gewagter weise mal die 15pf.

lg

edit:
Du hast das Vieh doch nicht ernsthaft in den kleinen Setzkescher reingestopft?


----------



## simsonite (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@marcus7: ich hab es natürlich als Spass aufgefasst!


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Sorry,
Kurze Zwischenfragen für mich als "Quereinsteiger" in diesem Thread:

Wenn die korekte Zahl genannt wurde, ernennt man als "Bildsteller" den Sieger sofort oder wird gewartet bis einige geschätzt haben?
Je Bild nur eine Schätzung pro Nase?
Und, Karpfen only? (falls ich jemals dran sein sollte ;-)).

Danke


----------



## marcus7 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Sorry,
> Kurze Zwischenfragen für mich als "Quereinsteiger" in diesem Thread:
> 
> Wenn die korekte Zahl genannt wurde, ernennt man als "Bildsteller" den Sieger sofort oder wird gewartet bis einige geschätzt haben?
> ...



Würde sagen bei richtigem Tip auflösen und wenn nach 1-2 tagen kein richtiger dabei, den der am nähesten dran war als Sieger ernennen ;-)

Je Bild und Nase 1 Schätzung

Andere Fische sind doch auch interessant, ich wäre dafür ( so lange es keine Ukeleis sind ;-) ).

lg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

7,5 kg


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> ..... so lange es keine Ukeleis sind ;-) ....



Danke erstmal.
Und sehe ich genauso mit den Ukeleis, aber meine Rekordhasel stört das ja nicht


----------



## CarpCrakc (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> @ simsonite: War doch nur Spaß.
> 
> @Anaconda: Mist, dasselbe hätte ich auch getippt ;-)... dann nehme ich gewagter weise mal die 15pf.
> 
> ...



Nope 
Der war im Karpfensack , hat deswegen am nächsten morgen ordentlich radau gemacht wehalb ich meine Hände soweit vorne hatte ...
Tut mir leid , wenn die stören


----------



## Pati1407 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,5 pfund


----------



## CarpCrakc (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da bis jetzt noch keiner richtig getippt hat und Pati1407 am nächsten war , darf er weiter machen 
Der Karpfen hatte unglaubliche 18 pfd. ^^


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Pati1407, ich hoffe du (und auch der Rest) hast nichts dagegen wenn ich hier mal einspringe und das nächste Bild poste damits weiter geht.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15,5 kg


----------



## simsonite (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ein schöner Koffer #6, ich sage 36pf.


----------



## CarpCrakc (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

37 pfd.


----------



## grubenreiner (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der Fische hatte 23,5 kg ;-)....





CarpCrak ist dran!


----------



## CarpCrakc (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*





Leider keine so großen , wie eure 
Find sie trotzdem toll 
Abhakmatte #q


----------



## Shimano95 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10pfd


----------



## grubenreiner (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 Pfd.

Und Erfolg lässt nicht in Pfunden messen, daher tolle Fische!


----------



## Pati1407 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Kein Problem ...9 Pfund


----------



## simsonite (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Sehr schwer zu schätzen!!!
ich sag mal 8 Pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

3,5 kg


----------



## marcus7 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

9pf ist noch übrig, das nehm ich:m


----------



## Anaconda1983 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 Pfund ganz klar, ;-) das bild täuscht ein bisschen!


----------



## CarpCrakc (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> 16 Pfund ganz klar, ;-) das bild täuscht ein bisschen!


Sehr gut 
16 Pfd und 150 gr hatte die Schönheit.


----------



## simsonite (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hätt ich nie gedacht! Ohne Anhaltspunkte im Hintergrund aber auch wirklich schwer zu schätzen!


----------



## CarpCrakc (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



simsonite schrieb:


> Hätt ich nie gedacht! Ohne Anhaltspunkte im Hintergrund aber auch wirklich schwer zu schätzen!



Schon ziemlich schwer ^^
Aber leicht wärs ja langweilig


----------



## Anaconda1983 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So jungs, da mache ich mal weiter... einfach mal was anderes ;-)

ein netter beifang gewesen, sehr kampfstark im drill...viel spass beim tippen!


----------



## marcus7 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22pf?


----------



## Pitti (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schätze 8kg


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10 kg


----------



## simsonite (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 Pfund


----------



## grubenreiner (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Puhh, keinen Plan! 12 Pfund?


----------



## Shimano95 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18pfd sag ich mal


----------



## Anaconda1983 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Einer ist ganz nah dran, aber ich warte mal bis heute abend...vielleicht wird auch einer ganz genau noch tippen ;-)

werde es heute abend auflösen!

gruß


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

23???


----------



## allrounder13 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

karpfenangler nrw: 1000 Punkte, genau 23 Pfund... bitte nächstes mal aber die bezeichnung hinten angeben...

du darfst als nächstes ein bild hochladen,

gruß


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da ist der nächste:


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 pfd


----------



## Opiträumt (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

jaja der hebt sich schön von der masse ab ,supertier 34pfünder ausergewöhnlich! ein toller fang...! respeckt& weiter so ?


----------



## Opiträumt (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

p.uuh...§8Abs.1ales in butter in unser schönen region ist es nur denen zugelassen einen grossen Fang zuerleben wenn dieser nicht nur die Fischerreipfrüfung bestand sondern auch mit der fernmeldung im gepäck gut steht#q jeder fang wird Biologich weiterverfolgt, so nennt mann das auch=abangeln? biomasse entnehmen |wavey:sind wir alle engel#cich weiss nicht kenn auch Leute die sind meistens am thema voreingenommen aber es geht uns allen hoffentlich nur ums überleben unserer Landschaften"" mit diesen hintergrund fügt mann sich auch der idealen der nature .Für mich bedeutet es beobachten (kalte tage da geht nur auswärts angeln .der see Blausteinsee einfach eine wucht an biotop geniessen wir das neue Jahr werd auch mall ein Paar photos zusenden |wavey:gt8opiträümt bis bald"


----------



## Anaconda1983 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 pfund?


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Opiträumt schrieb:


> p.uuh...§8Abs.1ales in butter in unser schönen region ist es nur denen zugelassen einen grossen Fang zuerleben wenn dieser nicht nur die Fischerreipfrüfung bestand sondern auch mit der fernmeldung im gepäck gut steht#q jeder fang wird Biologich weiterverfolgt, so nennt mann das auch=abangeln? biomasse entnehmen |wavey:sind wir alle engel#cich weiss nicht kenn auch Leute die sind meistens am thema voreingenommen aber es geht uns allen hoffentlich nur ums überleben unserer Landschaften"" mit diesen hintergrund fügt mann sich auch der idealen der nature .Für mich bedeutet es beobachten (kalte tage da geht nur auswärts angeln .der see Blausteinsee einfach eine wucht an biotop geniessen wir das neue Jahr werd auch mall ein Paar photos zusenden |wavey:gt8opiträümt bis bald"




34 Pfund hätte als schätzung gereicht 
ich versteh nicht worüber du hie so einen Trubel machst#c


----------



## marcus7 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sag 26pf


----------



## Marc 24 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht worüber du hie so einen Trubel machst#c



Ich versteh nicht einmal, was er überhaupt meint #c - denn die Satzstruktur ist der helle Wahnsinn |supergri. 

Zum Thema:

Ich sage 25 Pfund.


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> 34 Pfund hätte als schätzung gereicht
> ich versteh nicht worüber du hie so einen Trubel machst#c



|good:
und ich versteh nichtmal , was er damit sagen will.
außerdem gehört es nicht zum thema


----------



## grubenreiner (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 pfund


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht einmal, was er überhaupt meint #c - denn die Satzstruktur ist der helle Wahnsinn |supergri.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> 
> Ich sage 25 Pfund.



Ich versteh auch nicht was er meint
egal...
25 Pfund war richtig!
Du bist dran!


----------



## Marc 24 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Oh, da mach ich hier 1x mit und tipp gleich richtig |supergri.

Dann schätzt mal diesen Schnucki hier |wavey:.


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Pfd


----------



## grubenreiner (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 Pfund


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13pf?


----------



## Marc 24 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ihr seid dicht dran .


----------



## Shimano95 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16pfd? =)


----------



## Marc 24 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 Pfund ist korrekt, Shimano95 ist dran .


----------



## Shimano95 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mal ein kleiner beifang


----------



## grubenreiner (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## grubenreiner (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schöner Döbel, würde bei mir zum Zielfisch reichen (anstatt Beifang) ;-).

Ich sag knappe 4 Pfund


----------



## Shimano95 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

war auch ein sehr schöner döbel! in dem gewässer sind viele solcher döbel drinne


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag mal 3 Pfund


----------



## Harry84 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hallo,

ich schätze mal 1951g ... ;-)


----------



## Shimano95 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ihr seid schon ned schlecht aber noch war nicht das richtige dabei ;D


----------



## CarpCrakc (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

1800 Gramm.


----------



## marcus7 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

2100gr?

Ein hübscher Fisch, Pirschangeln auf diese Kameraden bringt fun#6.


----------



## simsonite (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

1550 gramm


----------



## Shimano95 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> 2100gr?
> 
> Ein hübscher Fisch, Pirschangeln auf diese Kameraden bringt fun#6.



die 2100gr lass ich mal so gelten auf die 150gr mehr kommts jetz auch nicht drauf an ;D

the stage is yours - würde uri geller jetzt sagen


----------



## marcus7 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich geh jetzt angeln, löse dann Sonntag auf ;-)

lg


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Oha, das is ja mal ein Ei!

38 Pfund!

 Und viel Erfolg, bin neidisch, bei mir is entweder Hochwasser oder noch zugefroren....


----------



## Kristian98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Würde sagen 42 pfd.


----------



## simsonite (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich erhöhe mal auf 44 Pfund!


----------



## Harry84 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hmm gar nicht so einfach bei der Murmel...mein Tip: 39 pfd

Gruß


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

45Pfund...richtig schöner fisch!!


----------



## marcus7 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der Karpfengott kannte kein erbarmen, es gab keinen biss ;-)

Alle lagen meilenweit daneben , der Karpfen war genauso schwer, wie der einige seiten zuvor, den alle so stark unterschätzten, nämlich 27 pfd.

So kanns gehen .

NRW ist dran  |wavey:

lg


----------



## Anaconda1983 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

markus richtig gut mit der cam getroffen, alle lagen daneben ;-) wollte am wochenende auch raus, aber es hat angefangen zu schneien und die temperaturen sind nachts unter 0 grad wieder gefallen...;-(


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bitteschön
viel spaß beim raten


----------



## Salmosimi96 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 Pfund


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 Pfund


----------



## CarpCrakc (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17 Pfd


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Nah dran!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 pfund


----------



## simsonite (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18pf?


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> 16 pfund



richtig!
mach weiter!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

also jungs, dann mach ich mal weiter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ein schuppi mal wieder, gefangen auf *Pure-Mussel Pop-Up (Fluo-Weiß)! *Im PVA-Funnelweb den ich  (fein-gecrushte *Pineapple+*  Boilies ...die Reste bzw. "Notreserve" der letzten Saison). Montage:  RUNNING RIG von Korda mit Seitenblei!! Ich liebe diese Montage!!

so jetzt bin ich gespannt auf die tipps!!

viel spass,

gruß


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

und wo ist das bild??


----------



## Anaconda1983 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Karpfenangler nrw schrieb:


> und wo ist das bild??




sorry... total verplanT#q jetzt muss es drin sein!!!


----------



## Shimano95 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22pfd


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18Pfund


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 pfd


----------



## marcus7 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24pf?


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16pfd


----------



## grubenreiner (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 pfund??


----------



## Anaconda1983 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

lil torres....du  hast  genau richtig getippt, darfst weiter machen!

gruß


----------



## Lil Torres (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

weiter geht's... #h


----------



## marcus7 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der ist schwierig... sieht groß und alt aus, dabei recht dünn, ich tippe auf 29pf.

Schöner Fisch 

lg


----------



## Shimano95 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24pfd


----------



## grubenreiner (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

31 pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

so da tipp ich mal auf 28 pfund, sieht echt schön aus!

weiter so mit den wasserschweinchen ,-)


----------



## simsonite (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 Pfund würd ich sagen


----------



## Lil Torres (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> 24pfd



richtig, der fisch hatte 24 pfund. 

du darfst... #6


----------



## Shimano95 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich hab mir schon gedacht - lieg ich so niedrig bei dem karpfen? ^^

bild kommt morgen muss noch eins raussuchen ;D


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

wann kommt das Bild ?


----------



## Dennis76 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Moin moin,
schätzt mal


----------



## FISHHARD (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

....ich sach 21 Pfund...

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## simsonite (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich würde meinen 24 Pfund


----------



## gadged (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

also 22 pf, würde ich sagen


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfd


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 Pfund


----------



## Salmosimi96 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25 Pfund


----------



## Dennis76 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

...............wirkt der Fisch echt so klein??? sorry,aber ihr liegt noch ein ganzes stück daneben|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 pfund.... ?!


----------



## marcus7 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

auf jeden fall mehr als 30 würd ich sagen, ich nehm 34pf.


----------



## Pfaff841 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

33 Pfund...


----------



## Lil Torres (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

31 pfund!?


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wird langsam mal aufgelöst ?


----------



## kickman223 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 Pfund|krach:


----------



## Pati1407 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28pfd


----------



## Dennis76 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Moin moin, der Fisch hat genau 36,2 Pfund,hab keine ahnung ob es am selbstauslöser liegt,dass der Fisch so klein wirkt.


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann war Marcus 7 am nähsten dran und ist jetzt an der Reihe würd ich sagen.
(kickmann hatte zwar auch 34 aber später)


----------



## marcus7 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Fande so klein sah der Karpfen auch gar nicht aus.

Hier der nächste


----------



## Dennis76 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

wow,nice Fisch!!!          ca 38Pf


----------



## antares1 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hi 

28.5 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

markus, eins muss ich schon sagen...wo bekommst du so schöne fische raus? ,-) 

Also ich tipp mal 36pf.

gruß


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 würd ich sagen


----------



## CarpCrakc (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35,5 Pfd


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30,5 pfd


----------



## marcus7 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> markus, eins muss ich schon sagen...wo bekommst du so schöne fische raus? ,-)
> 
> gruß




meistens ausm Wasser ;-). Etwas Glück braucht man schon ;-)

kleiner Tipp: Der Fisch ist viel leichter als alle getippt haben, die Perspektive täuscht stark.

lg


----------



## gadged (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

der ist aber echt super gezeichnet

ich denke er liegt so bei 29 pf


----------



## antares1 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

dann noch mal...

18 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



antares1 schrieb:


> dann noch mal...
> 
> 18 pfund



Jop, war zwar schon dein zweiter Tip, aber passt schon ;-).

Du kannst das nächste Bild hochladen #h.

lg


----------



## antares1 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*






na dann los


----------



## grubenreiner (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17 Pfund


----------



## Harry84 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15 Pfd.


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 Pfd


----------



## CarpCrakc (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 pfd


----------



## marcus7 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

23pfunde


----------



## Anaconda1983 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20 pfund, nächstes mal vielleicht ein größeres bild rein..


----------



## Lil Torres (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 pfund...


----------



## antares1 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi Hechtfischer0815,

du haste es 

dann leg mal das nächste Bild vor...smile...

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Lil Torres (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

wenn hier keiner weitermachen möchte, lege ich nochmal eins vor?? #c

zur abwechslung aber mal was anderes...  

wie schwer sind die beiden??


----------



## marcus7 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17+31pf?

welcher Tipp gewinnt, das Gesamtgewicht das am nähesten dran liegt?|supergri

lg


----------



## grubenreiner (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

beide so um die 80 kg?


oder meinst du die Karpfen ;-)

14 und 28


----------



## Anaconda1983 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20pfund und 32 pfund....


----------



## Lil Torres (4. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@marcus7

genau... es gewinnt der, der am nähesten herankommt.

ich werde das ganze dann morgen auflösen.


----------



## gadged (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17 pf und 31 pf

würde ich sagen


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schuppi:17,5 Pfund

Spiegler:29,5 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (5. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@Esox 1960

du liegst fast richtig, die fische hatten 18 und 29 pfund.

damit darfst du weitermachen... #6


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> @Esox 1960
> 
> du liegst fast richtig, die fische hatten 18 und 29 pfund.
> 
> damit darfst du weitermachen... #6


Da bin ich als Raubfischangler aber platt,daß ich die Karpfenfreaks hier alt aussehen lasse.#h
Ich laß mir was einfallen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Dennis76 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

......hier das bild von esox 1960


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (6. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> ......hier das bild von esox 1960


16 pfund ?!?


----------



## grubenreiner (6. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 Pfund


----------



## gadged (7. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

würde sagen 15 pf


----------



## Anaconda1983 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

esox ich glaube du musst lotto spielen am wochenende ;-) 

also ich sage mal 17pfund


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

4 kg oder 8 Pfund


----------



## Harry84 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 pfd.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hallo Leute
Da ich eigentlich Raubfischangler bin,war das nach 34 Jahren Jahren mal wieder ein Karpfen.Bis jetzt sind die Tips noch ziemlich......kalt.
Morgen Abend löse ich auf.


----------



## EdekX (7. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 pfund


----------



## punkarpfen (7. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 Pfd


----------



## marcus7 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25pfund?


----------



## simsonite (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfund


----------



## Salmosimi96 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 Pfd.


----------



## Silvio.i (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So liebe Angelgemeinde.
dann will ich auchmal meinen Beitrag zum Thema "schätzen sie mal" beitragen.
Wie schwer ist wohl dieser schöne Karpfen?
(Tip am Rande: Es ist nicht mein größter Karpfen gewesen!)


----------



## STORM_2012 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Silvio welcher karpfen?

0 pfund


----------



## Silvio.i (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

|kopfkrat Also ich sehe ihn unter dem Text!|kopfkrat
habe ihn nochmal als Datei angehangen.


----------



## grubenreiner (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Nur bist du eigentlich erst dran mit Bild zeigen wenn du das Gewciht des letzten gezeigten richtig erraten hast....


----------



## STORM_2012 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ja jetzt ist er zu sehen


----------



## Silvio.i (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Nur bist du eigentlich erst dran mit Bild zeigen wenn du das Gewciht des letzten gezeigten richtig erraten hast....


 

Sorry, muss ich wohl überlesen haben #c


----------



## Shimano95 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich versteh auch nicht ganz warum du einfach ein bild reingestellt hast?!


----------



## marcus7 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> (Tip am Rande: Es ist nicht mein größter Karpfen gewesen!)




Der Tip hilft natürlich ungemein weiter beim schätzen :q


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> 19 Pfd



@unkarpfen

Hast gewonnen,der Schuppi hatte 21 Pfund.
Warst am dichtesten dran. #6 

Wir freuen uns auf das Foto vom nächsten Fisch.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann nehmen wir mal ein Foto mit "Heiligenschein". Nur als Tipp, das Gewicht ist irgendetwas mit xx,5 Pfd.


----------



## marcus7 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

39,5pf?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

41,5 pfund!!!!


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

43,5 Pfd


----------



## grubenreiner (9. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

45,5 ?


----------



## punkarpfen (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der Trend geht ganz klar in die falsche Richtung. ;-)


----------



## Dennis76 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17,25 kilo!!!!


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich schätze 32,5 pf.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Heute Abend gibt es die Auflösung.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das Gewicht des Fisches war "nur" 29,5 Pfd. Ich habe ihn auch zunächst größer geschätzt, aber die Waage wollte einfach nicht über die 15 Kilomarke klettern. #c
Esox war am dichtesten dran und darf ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## marcus7 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

gut fotographiert :m


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das Gewicht des Fisches war "nur" 29,5 Pfd. Ich habe ihn auch zunächst größer geschätzt, aber die Waage wollte einfach nicht über die 15 Kilomarke klettern. #c
> Esox war am dichtesten dran und darf ein Bild einstellen.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wieder gewonnen,das ja ein Ding.|kopfkrat


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Stehe bildmäßig zur Zeit auf dem Schlauch,ein Kumpel wollte noch mal ein Bild für mich reinstellen,der Bursche kommt aber nicht in die Hufen.Deshalb kann der zuerst ein Bild reinstellt,von denen die beim letzten mal mitgeraten haben ,weitermachen.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na dann, damits hier weitergeht opfer ich mich halt

Mal ne andere Perspektive zur Abwechslung:


----------



## STORM_2012 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sage mal 16 pfund|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 pfund


----------



## grubenreiner (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Oha, da scheint die Perspektive gewaltig in die Irre zu führen...


----------



## Lil Torres (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

interessante perspektive und zugleich schwierig zu schätzen... 

ich sag' mal 32 pfund!? #c


----------



## gadged (13. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25,5 pf würde ich mal raten


----------



## Iroc-tx (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21 Pfund


----------



## Likenut (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14,7 pfund


----------



## Silvio.i (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 Kilo würd ich sagen


----------



## punkarpfen (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27 Pfd


----------



## musti71 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20 pfd


----------



## marcus7 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30er   ?


----------



## Dennis76 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

moin moin,
28 pf würde ich sagen


----------



## grubenreiner (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok, ich löse auf:

am nähsten dran (mit nur 10 Pfund zu wenig) war LilTorres.

Der Fisch hatte 42 Pfund, die Perspektive scheint da echt das Schätzen schwer zu machen.
Hier mal derselbe Fisch in "Normalperspektive":


----------



## marcus7 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So richtig zufrieden siehst du da ja nicht aus |supergri


----------



## grubenreiner (14. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das ist nicht unglücklich, das ist ungläubig
Der karpfen biss nach ner halben Stunde an der neuen Angelstelle auf eine Tauwurm ohne Beifutter 3 m vor der Schilfkante:m


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

reiner, glückwunsch!!! richtig schöner fisch.... will dir ja nichts unterstellen,aber 21 kg?!!! hm... ist bisschen unglaubhaft!!
naja nichts gegen dich oder so,vielleicht täusch ich mich da einfach ;-(


----------



## grubenreiner (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Also ich kann nur widergeben was die Waage (Reuben Heaton) gesprochen hat, Wiegesack war abgezogen, Wasser abgelaufen. (Notfalls gibt es sogar 2 Zeugen)

Aber ich kann deine Zweifel nachvollziehen, sieht kleiner aus. (Was auch daran liegen kann dass ich sehr groß bin und mich weigere Fische weit nach vorne zu halten).

Is ja aber auch egal.



*LilTorres, du bist dran!*


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

reini, ich glaube es dir schon... wie gesagt er sieht halt deutlich weniger als du dein gewicht gesagt hast, naja trotzdem glückwunsch von mir und viel erfolg für das jahr 2013!
gruß


----------



## grubenreiner (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ....er sieht halt deutlich weniger als du *dein* gewicht gesagt hast....



Ja das ist eh klar|supergri an nen Doppelzentner plus (mein Gewicht) kommt der nie ran...


----------



## Lil Torres (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@grubenreiner

geiler fisch... und dann auch noch auf tauwurm überlistet, hammer!! |bigeyes

im übrigen finde ich, dass man dem fisch durchaus seine "Ü40" ansieht.

mein beitrag kommt heute nachmittag... #6


----------



## Lil Torres (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

sooo, hier das versprochene bild...


----------



## Dennis76 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Moin moin,
Ich würde sagen 38 Pf


----------



## grubenreiner (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 Pfund?


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

40,5 pfund


----------



## Silvio.i (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

36Pf!


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35 pfund?


----------



## STORM_2012 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

41,5 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

glatt 40pf


----------



## punkarpfen (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

37 pfd


----------



## STORM_2012 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Man darf ja leider nicht 2x sonst hätte ich auch die glatten 40 genommen wie marcus7 :m


----------



## Lil Torres (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> glatt 40pf



richtig!! #6


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hehe ich konnt mich noch an das Gewicht erinnern , ich weiß unfair, aber ich konnt nicht widerstehen ;-).

Mal ein Hochsommerbild, das war ein Wetter :l


----------



## grubenreiner (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hehe ich konnt mich noch an das Gewicht erinnern , ich weiß unfair, aber ich konnt nicht widerstehen ;-).



das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, kein thema. :q

ich tippe deinen mal auf 46 pfund... |rolleyes


----------



## grubenreiner (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ist das im Hintergrund das neue Ultraschwere Leadcore?|bigeyes


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ist das im Hintergrund das neue Ultraschwere Leadcore?|bigeyes



Reiner, du weißt doch: "Immer anders als die anderen. Dann kommt der Erfolg" 

Tip: Beide Tips lagen bis jetzt zu hoch. Ist auch mal wieder absichtlich schwer gewählt zum schätzen, wollens ja nicht so einfach machen ;-).

lg


----------



## STORM_2012 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sage mal 30 pfund 

@ Lil Torres 
Ist in deiner galerie nicht der gleiche zu sehen den du mit 40pfund angegeben hast ? Kam da drauf wegen der stelle am schwanz....


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> 32 pfund




tip top, kannst weitermachen ;-)


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wenn Anaconda 1983 nicht aus dem Quarck kommt,stell doch mal einer ein Bild rein.  Oder was ???


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Werde heut später eins rein stellen, Sorry hatte viel um die Ohren...
Denk so gegen 1 Uhr, da bin ich wieder vom arbeiten zurück... Sorry Leute !!


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Werde heut später eins rein stellen, Sorry hatte viel um die Ohren...
> Denk so gegen 1 Uhr, da bin ich wieder vom arbeiten zurück... Sorry Leute !!



Na geht doch,super !!!  #6


----------



## hutchi (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,

Um das hier mal etwas anzutreiben..|supergri

Los gehts!! 

Lg


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok dann soll hutchi weiter machen, wenn er so frech ist ;-)

36 Pfund


----------



## hutchi (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,

Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei.


----------



## Favory (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35 Pfund


----------



## hutchi (25. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,

Kurze info am Rand... Wiege 105 kg bei 1,80..#6


----------



## EdekX (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20,5 kg


----------



## allrounder13 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 pfund


----------



## gadged (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Denke der hat die 40-er Marke geknackt. 40,5 PF


----------



## hutchi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,

Nicht übel gadget 
Aufn kopp 20 kg!.. Darfst dann weitermachen


----------



## Favory (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

war auf dem Foto aber auch alles andere als leicht zu erkennen |supergri


----------



## hutchi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,

Ja dann hau ma noch eins raus!!!


----------



## gadged (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann mal ein "Goldfisch" von mir:


----------



## punkarpfen (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27 pfd


----------



## Anaconda1983 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 pfund


----------



## allrounder13 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 pfund


----------



## Favory (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfund


----------



## gadged (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

sieht er wirklich so klein aus??????????


----------



## doc_haemmer (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



gadged schrieb:


> sieht er wirklich so klein aus??????????



Kommt wahrscheinlich davon, weil Du Deine Arme, als einer der wenigen, nicht bis in die Kamera ausgestreckt hast


----------



## gadged (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

das mag sein


----------



## marcus7 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag 34pf, finde er sieht deutlich größer aus als die bisherigen tips.
Vorhalten hin oder her, die Relationen zu Händen und Körper sieht man ja trotzdem.

lg


----------



## gadged (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

dann lösen wir mal das Geheimnis...

also mein Goldfisch ist knapp unter der 40-iger Marke geblieben :c  *38* Pf oder in Deutsch 17,7 Kg

Also marcus7 dann lass mal was schönes sehen


----------



## punkarpfen (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich komme da auf 35,5 deutsche Pfund. #h


----------



## Favory (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Und ich auf 35,4 |supergri  #h

Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ih mogel alle Fische um 0,1 Pfd nach oben- ;-)


----------



## Favory (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

 also so entstehen die Rekordgewichte


----------



## daci7 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Favory schrieb:


> also so entstehen die Rekordgewichte



Ganz genau =)
17,7 kg = 35,4 Pfund = 39,0 lbs


----------



## marcus7 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da lag ich dann ja gar nicht so weit weg von , ein schöner Schuppenfisch ;-).

Hier der neue:


----------



## grubenreiner (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

39 Pf.


----------



## marcus7 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> 39 Pf.




ganz kalt


----------



## Anaconda1983 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 pfund


----------



## gadged (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

der ist doch locker über 50 , denke 53,5 Pf


----------



## punkarpfen (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

44pfd


----------



## gadged (28. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ganz genau =)
> 17,7 kg = 35,4 Pfund = 39,0 lbs



jetzt habe ich sicherheitshalber noch mal auf die Wagge geschaut, und tatsache der Innenring zeigt die lbs.

Also wirklich 38 lbs und nicht Pf |kopfkrat

Aber 17,7 kg war schon richtig abgelesen #h


----------



## Favory (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

46 Pfund


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

49 Pfd


----------



## marcus7 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok, dann löse ich mal auf. Es waren genau 50,5pfd. carpcrakc liegt am dichtesten dran und darf das nächste Bild reinstellen .

lg


----------



## Anaconda1983 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ohhh ich war ganz nah dran ;-)


----------



## Favory (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da sich hier nichts tut bin ich mal so frei und stelle auch mal ein Bild ein...|supergri

Grüße


----------



## Anaconda1983 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

37 Pfund ... Du mal ne frage, ist der Fisch vom dachswaldsee?! Das dahinten kommt mit sehr bekannt ;-)


----------



## grubenreiner (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

geniales Wasser!

Ich würde sagen 35 Pfund


----------



## Favory (4. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ist ein See aus der Umgebung Karlsruhe, also nicht der Dachswaldsee 

Grüße


----------



## Silvio.i (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

41Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

favory wie wärs mal mit auflösen..oder wie lange willst du noch warten ? ;-)


----------



## Favory (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Keiner ist wirklich nah dran :q

Der Fisch hatte 29 Pfund

Somit ist Grubenreiner als nächstes dran

Grüße


----------



## huppe (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 pfund


----------



## grubenreiner (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na dann, hier der Neue:


----------



## mabo1992 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

23 Pfund|kopfkrat


----------



## Anaconda1983 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 pfund


----------



## grubenreiner (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Erster Versuch und korrekt!
23 Pfund, mabo 1992 ist dran.


----------



## huppe (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 pfund


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



huppe schrieb:


> 18 pfund




Liest du eigentlich auch mal, bevor du was schreibst?
Wie in deinem letzten Post, wurde das Ganze schon aufgelöst.
Augen helfen in dem Fall #q


----------



## marcus7 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich auch mal, bevor du was schreibst?
> Wie in deinem letzten Post, wurde das Ganze schon aufgelöst.
> Augen helfen in dem Fall #q



:q|good:

@Grubenreiner, du schaust auf dem Foto ja wie ein Schwerverbrecher .


----------



## grubenreiner (10. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Und das ist noch mein freundlicher Blick!

Nee, aber beim Selbstfotografieren bin ich immer recht konzentriert ;-)....


----------



## mabo1992 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So dann darf ich mal:m. Bild ist bisschen unglücklich Fotografiert, das Schwanzende sieht mal halt nicht aber ich sage euch mal wie groß er insgesamt war. 73 cm Maß der gute, mal sehen wer hier gut schätzen kann.

Nachtrag: Achso, wann löst ihr immer auf?Sobald jemand richtig tippt, würde ich ja bescheid geben, bloß wenn keiner richtig liegt??Morgen Früh, heute Abend oder Morgen Abend???


----------



## grubenreiner (10. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25 Pfund

auflösung entweder wenns einer hat oder warten bis einige Antworten kamen, dann meist nach 24-36 Stunden auflösen wer am nächsten dran war.


----------



## Silvio.i (10. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Sch....perspektive zum Raten|evil:
aber ich sage mal 27pf.


----------



## Flussziege (10. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich tippe auf 23 Pfund.


----------



## mabo1992 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Flussziege schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf 23 Pfund.



Glückwunsch, der Karpfen wog 23Pf und paar Grämmchen. Dann darfst jetzt mal eins reinstellen#6


----------



## huppe (10. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ne habe ich nicht gesehen |supergri|supergri|supergri|kopfkrat


Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich auch mal, bevor du was schreibst?
> Wie in deinem letzten Post, wurde das Ganze schon aufgelöst.
> Augen helfen in dem Fall #q


----------



## Flussziege (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich bin kein Karpfenangler, deswegen hab ich auch kein Foto.
Wer mag der darf, ich gebe frei


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok jungs, wenn es euch nichts ausmacht mach ich dann mal weiter!

gefangen wurde der schöne karpfen letztes jahr, auf ein chod rig mit einem neon farbigen pop up von selfemade baits.... 

dann viel spass beim tippen,

und viel glück euch weiter!

gruß


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

kann leider kein Bild sehen... |kopfkrat

aber ich tippe "blind" pauschal auf 28 Pfund... #6

LG Torsten |wavey:


----------



## EdekX (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Obowohl ich nix sehe sage ich 18 pfund


----------



## Flussziege (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

das sind GLASKLAR 34pfund :vik::vik::vik::vik:



Ps: du hast vergessen das foto hochzuladen


----------



## gadged (11. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

genau 30 pf, das sieht man doch :vik:


----------



## Anaconda1983 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



gadged schrieb:


> genau 30 pf, das sieht man doch :vik:



30,5 pfund, du darfst weiter machen!!!#6

bin heute nacht am wasser ab 22 uhr bis sa. nachmittag, werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist ...

gruß


----------



## gadged (12. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann versuchen wir mit diesen:


----------



## marcus7 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich werf mal 33pf in die Runde|wavey:


----------



## Anaconda1983 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 Pfund


----------



## Stefff (13. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schätze der liegt bei 24 Pfund!

Gruß, Stefff!!!


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27 Pfd


----------



## gadged (13. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

hallo marcus7 hast Recht genau 33 pf.

Bin erst jetzt wieder on

Also bist Du jetzt dran.....


----------



## lsski (14. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

:m Jo ! das Bild heist ja auch 16,5 #6


----------



## lsski (15. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na was wiegt der ?

Den habe ich 3 x Gefangen den kleinen ..........


----------



## grubenreiner (15. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wird das jetzt hier zum Trend dass wir ohne Bilder raten? 

Da scheint was nicht geklappt zu haben mit dem Bild....


----------



## marcus7 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich schwör die 33 waren geschätzt, hab die Bildinfo gar nicht angesehen .

Hier mal etwas aus "alten" Tagen, für mich ein besonderer Fisch:

PS: Nicht lachen wegen der "Abhakmatte" ;-)


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38,5pfund

Sehr schöner Fisch!!!!! Respekt


----------



## gadged (15. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

also ich denke der ist so um die 32 PF

Aber echt tolle Färbung


----------



## grubenreiner (15. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35 Pfund würd ich sagen.

Was soll an der Abhakmatte denn lachhaft sein? Praktisch, schützend und doch billig, hab ich auch lang verwendet. Eine Seite der Isomatte für mich zum schlafen, eine für den Karpfen zum Fotografieren(nur der Schlafsack stank meist etwas...).


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag mal 28 Pfund


----------



## Silvio.i (16. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hätte auf dem ersten Blick auch 35 gesagt. Aber ich nehm mal 36pf!


----------



## marcus7 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok ich löse mal auf, genau 31pf waren es damals. Mein erster 30er .

Gadged, du kannst gut schätzen ;-). Das nächste bitte #h

@Reiner: Wäre etws neues für den Markt, Schlafgelegenheit&Abhakmatte all in one. Find ich gut 

lg


----------



## gadged (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann versuchen wir mal mit diesen .....


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich tippe auf 16 Pfd. |wavey:


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,5 pfund


----------



## Nightfall (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

7Kg 125 gr.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15 pfd


----------



## Anaconda1983 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfund ganz klar, sieht man doch ...;-)


----------



## grubenreiner (17. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 Pfund


----------



## Silvio.i (18. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14,5Pfund


----------



## gadged (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

grubenreiner macht weiter |schild-g

mit 18 pf am nächsten dran

er hatte glatte 20 pf


----------



## grubenreiner (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na dann, wie schwer ist wohl der den ich halte?


----------



## Brucky86 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mein Tip 24 pf 


gruß


----------



## Silvio.i (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ganz klar: 27 Pfund


----------



## gadged (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Denke so 28,5 PF müsste dieser haben


----------



## marcus7 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich erhöhe auf 32pf #h


----------



## grubenreiner (20. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Silvio i. hat gewonnen da am nähsten dran. 26 Pfund hatte der Kollege (der auf der Matte übrigens auch  )


----------



## Silvio.i (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ihr dürft ruhig SILVIO zu mir sagen 

Also, hier mein Fang vom 21.08.2010


----------



## gadged (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

29,5 pf ...


----------



## Jurik2507 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 pf...


----------



## Stefff (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

War das dein PB mit 13,5 kg?!|kopfkrat


----------



## CarpCrakc (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26,5 Pfd


----------



## Silvio.i (23. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Stefff schrieb:


> War das dein PB mit 13,5 kg?!|kopfkrat


 
NEIN! #d


----------



## Stefff (24. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Naja, hab`s mir schon gedacht.
Der schaut eher nach 23,5 Pfund aus!


----------



## Silvio.i (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann kläre ich mal auf!
Stefff hat gewonnen, obwohl alle weit weg waren!
Der Karpfen hatte so ein extrem schmales Kreuz, habe ich noch nie gesehen. Darum hatte er auch nur 18,5 Pfund.


----------



## Stefff (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na gut, wer Lust hat kann mal zu dem hier einen Tipp abgeben!

IMG_0546.jpg

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## grubenreiner (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 Pfund


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26pf?


----------



## allgäucarp (25. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So misch mich auch mal ein, und sag 27 Pfund.


----------



## Stefff (27. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na dann, wenn keiner mehr möchte löse ich auf.
Muss schon sagen grubenreiner, marcus7 und allgäucarp ihr drei habt das schon gut hinbekommen mit dem schätzen.

Am besten lag marcus7, der Fisch wog genau 24,2 Pfund!!

Also, weiter geht`s!!

Grüße, Stefff!!! |supergri


----------



## marcus7 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Okay, dann gehts mal mit einem Bild weiter was schwer zu schätzen sein wird, so denk ich zumindest ;-).

Schießt los mit euren tips .

lg


----------



## grubenreiner (28. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

sehr sehr schwer.....ich rate mal 35 Pfund.


----------



## EdekX (28. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

44 pfund


----------



## Stefff (28. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da kann man nur raten, versuch`s mal mit 37 Pfund!?


----------



## karpfenfischer14 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich tippe mal  auf 21 Kilo...


----------



## Anaconda1983 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 pfund, gut erwischt oder gute kamera ;-)


----------



## marcus7 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok, dachte mir schon das alle, drüberliegen. Die Perspektive ist auch günstig erwischt ;-).
31 Waren es, Anaconda ist am dichtesten dran, Petri :m.

lg


----------



## Anaconda1983 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Markus ich mach heut Abend ein Bild rein, komm leider vorher nicht dazu.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

so wie versprochen hier der schöne Graser, auf ein pop up von selfemade baits gefangen in 2,80m tiefe, viel spass beim tippen!


----------



## grubenreiner (30. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 Pf.


----------



## EdekX (30. April 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 pf.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

grubenreiner du warst nah dran, er hatte 16,8kg und 1,10m lang..;-) darfst weiter machen!!!


----------



## EdekX (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Gut dann hau ich einfach mal einen rein


----------



## Anaconda1983 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 pfund


----------



## imma-fishing (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mein Tipp: 20 Pfund, bin gespannt.


----------



## dark (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 Pfund |kopfkrat


----------



## EdekX (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

waren tatsächlich nur 18 pf., sieht irgendwie größer aus.
Pikefin macht weiter !


----------



## imma-fishing (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Nicht mein größter Karpfen, aber dennoch ein besonderer Fisch. Es ist  der erste Fisch, den ich 2-mal zu Gesicht bekommen habe. Er hört auf den  Namen Pukki.


----------



## EdekX (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfund


----------



## imma-fishing (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das war ja eine Punktlandung, Respekt! Damit ist EdekX wieder am Zug.


----------



## EdekX (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

haha^^, dann mal los


----------



## dark (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sag mal 20 Pfund ^^


----------



## gadged (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich danke knapp unter 10 kg - schätze mal 19 Pf


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Pfund is mein Tip


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

23pfd


----------



## Anaconda1983 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24pfd ??


----------



## Großbarsch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich schätze 23kg


----------



## Großbarsch (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Jose schrieb:


> also solche verfärbungen hab ich schon öfter gesehen.
> achte mal auf die hosen von den karpfenhaltern, einmal blau, einmal beige. ich denk es sind zwei fische



Dass denk ich au|supergri


----------



## Zander Pille (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich würde mal vermuten um die 13 kg bin aber der Ansicht das, dass zweimal der selbe Fisch ist! sind nur unterschiedliche Fotovarianten. Über dieses Thema mit den Fotos gab es aber auch schon merfach Berichte in namenhaften Zeitschriften. Mir will nur grad kein Bericht in die Finger kommen!

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## EdekX (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Pfund trollwut macht weiter, wie kommt ihr darauf das es der selbe Fisch ist Oo?
Versteh ich grad nicht mein letztes Bild war doch n Schuppi, das hier ist ein Spiegler |kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hier kommt mein Fisch: 
Ist der selbe, als Hilfe 2 Bilder


----------



## YdeeS (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Servus,

ich sag mal 14,5 Kilo.


Gruß


----------



## Marc 24 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfund


----------



## antares1 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 pfund


----------



## Pumba86 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

23Pfund


----------



## gadged (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schätze mal 27,5 PF


----------



## YdeeS (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Ichbineinangler schrieb:


> könnt ihr ja mal schätzen ?



Lese dir bitte mal die Regeln von diesem Thread durch. Solange niemand das alte Gewicht erraten hat, werden keine neuen Bilder gepostet und man darf auch nur dann ein Bild posten, wenn man das Gewicht vom vorigen Fisch erraten hat.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

tollwut 17 pfund


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da sieht man mal, wie mans schon gewohnt is, dass ein Fisch vorgehalten wird und größer aussieht.
Bei dem Kollegen hab ich absichtlich (und ich konnt ihn nich genug vor- bzw. hochhalten ) direkt am Körper fotografiern lassen.

YdeeS macht weiter, er war am nächsten dran, tatsächlich hatte der Fisch jedoch ein Gewicht von 36 Pfund


----------



## YdeeS (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na dann mach ich mal weiter.


----------



## Stefff (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Servus!

Massiver Fisch, ich geh mal von

36 Pfund aus!!


----------



## Nordsee (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sage der hat 28 Pfund


----------



## Pumba86 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35Pfund


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 Pfund


----------



## YdeeS (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Noch nix dabei.


----------



## Housic (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

31pfund


----------



## Angel-Kai (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27, denke ich... Pfund natürlich |supergri


----------



## YdeeS (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Immer noch nix, der einzige der halbwegs in die richtige Richtung geschossen hat, war Stefff. Der Rest muss noch ein bisschen üben was das Schätzen angeht.


----------



## STORM_2012 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

39 Pfund


----------



## YdeeS (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der Fisch hatte genau 20 Kilo. 
STORM_2012 war am nähsten dran, mach weiter.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Der Fisch hatte genau 20 Kilo.
> STORM_2012 war am nähsten dran, mach weiter.



Hätt ich absolut nicht erwartet.
Aber man sieht die Länge nicht richtig, und der Fisch is relativ massiv


----------



## YdeeS (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hätt ich absolut nicht erwartet.
> Aber man sieht die Länge nicht richtig, und der Fisch is relativ massiv



Das Bild hab ich extra gemacht damit es ein bisschen schwerer wird zu schätzen. Der Fisch war über 110 cm lang. Auf den anderen Bildern sieht man direkt das er ein besseres Kaliber ist, das wäre aber zu leicht gewesen


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da Storm irgendwie nicht weitergemacht hat, nehme ich mir mal die Freiheit, eine neue Schätzung durchführn zu lassen.
Sollte jemand was dagegen haben, einfach sagen, und ich zieh den Schwanz ein 
Ders übrigens so dreckig, weils kurz vorher richtig heftig geschifft hatte und das Wasser folglich voller eingespültem Dreck war - gelegen war er auf der Abhakmatte 

Nicht mein Fisch, sondern der eines Freundes:


----------



## YdeeS (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag mal 16 Kilo.


----------



## K.ID87 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14,6 Kilo.


----------



## molo9000 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 .5 kg


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 pfund


----------



## Angel-Kai (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35 Pfund


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bisher noch nichts dabei, was wirklich in die nähe kommt


----------



## EdekX (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21 kg


----------



## fischfreak1 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 pfund


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der Fisch hatte unglaubliche....11kg 
War aber ein makelloser, dicker Fisch. Nebenbei sein PB, gefangen auf 3 Erdnüsse am haar.

Molo9000 war am nähsten dran und macht (hoffentlich) weiter


----------



## Angel-Kai (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi,

"nur" 11Kg, das hätte ich ja nie gedacht. Der sieht wesentlich schwerer aus...

Na dann auf weiteres, fröhliches Gerate :g


----------



## Raapro (12. August 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Es ist der gleiche Fisch haha nur von zwei unterschiedlichen Personen gehalten. Man sieht es an der rötlichen verfärbung vom Fisch und an dem kleinen kratzer oder narbe die der fische vor dem beginn des Schwanzteils hat.


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Der Fisch hatte genau 20 Kilo.
> STORM_2012 war am nähsten dran, mach weiter.


 
Ups das habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen beim nächsten mal dann


----------



## Allrounder17 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Sieht definitiv schwerer aus!! 
Hätte den oberen auf 25kg
Den unteren auf 20kg geschätzt


----------



## 1/4Profi (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

An alle Karpfenposter könnt ihr vllt mal dazu schreiben wo ihr den Karpfen geangelt habt?


----------



## Schnorchel (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

schätzt mal|kopfkrat

Behälter hat 90l ist 77cm innen lang und 46cm innen breit.?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bevor wieder das Gezicke losgeht - und aus gegebenem Anlass, das erste diesbezügliche Posting hab ich gelöscht - , hier gleich mal zur Warnung, damit ist ab hier jeder, der sich nicht dran hält, direkt mit einer Verwarnung dran, ebenso der, der meint das hier diskutieren zu müssen.
Dazu haben wir klare Regeln.
Danke..

Als Warnung (zunächst ohne Punkte, ab hier mit, da bereits damit punktelos gewarnt) geht immer sowas raus:



> Hallo XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Ansprüche – weder beim Angeln noch beim fotografieren. Fangberichte und Fangbilder machen das Forum aber erst lebendig. *Daher dulden wir es nicht, wenn Fangbilder kritisiert werden oder es Diskussionen um das zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen von Fischen gibt.*
> 
> ...




*Nochmal zur Klarstellung:*
*Bei uns wird weder jemand angemacht, der Fotos von zurückgesetzten Fischen einstellt, noch einer, der Fotos von mitgenommenen Fischen einstellt.*


----------



## Kotzi (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 Kilo


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 Pfund


----------



## Trollwut (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Pfund


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30  Pfund


----------



## Forellenberti (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hallo,

ioch tippe auf 28 Pfund


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

soooooooo schnorchel, wo bleibt denn die Auflösung des Rätsels |kopfkrat :q


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Tippe auf 23 Pfund.|bigeyes


----------



## Marc 24 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25 Pfund


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

29 Pfund


----------



## lsski (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 KG !

am 14.12.2014 hat er das letzte mal geschrieben..........hallo warm oder kalt?
 wer ist nahe dran ?
Lebst Du noch ?
Was soll Das ?


----------



## lsski (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schluß jetzt |evil:

:mHier ist ein Neuer:





Auflösung spätestens in drei Tagen!


----------



## madpraesi (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hallo,
mein Tipp 12 Pfund

#h


----------



## Jurik2507 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi 

14 pf


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



> :mHier ist ein Neuer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erhöhe auf 16,5 Pfd.,also 8,25Kg!

Jürgen


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe auf 16,5 Pfd.,also 8,25Kg!
> 
> Jürgen



*17 Pfund #h*


----------



## phirania (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

tippe mal 20 Pfund.


----------



## Forellenberti (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 Pfd.:m

Frellenberti


----------



## Hausis (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8.7 Kg


----------



## lsski (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich mach mal eine Hitliste von Heiß nach Kalt

Heiß :m
 madpraesi, Jurik2507, 
Taxidrmist, 
Feederbrassen 
Forellenbert, 
haussis,
 Phirania 
|uhoh: Kalt


----------



## phirania (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Gut sag ich 15 Pfund


----------



## lsski (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



phirania schrieb:


> Gut sag ich 15 Pfund



:mNö so Fett ist Der nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

*6375 gr. :vik:*


----------



## Jurik2507 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wie war's mit 13 pf ?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

7240 Gramm


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,5 Pfund |kopfkrat :q


----------



## lsski (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Jurik2507 schrieb:


> Wie war's mit 13 pf ?




BINGO Du Bist der Nächste !

Sorry konnt vorher nicht mal reinschauen bin von einer Besprechung zur nächsten.................


----------



## Jurik2507 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ja cool gewonnen aber keine Ahnung wie ich ein Bild vom Handy rein laden kann #q

Bitte um Hilfe 

Gruß und danke 

Jurik 2507


----------



## lsski (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Du brauchst ein Bild in eine dir bekannten Datei auf deinen Rechner.

auf untenstehenden Link Klichen und " Bitte Auswählen " klichen 

Bild Suchen auswählen und dann Link aussuchen welchen man haben möchte und Klick  klick fertig Dauert 1 min !

http://www.pic-upload.de/


Beispiel ! 

Der Aal wurde nicht gewogen ca 5 kg und 120 cm


----------



## Jurik2507 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*


----------



## Pupser (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich biete mal 21 Pfund 300 Gramm an.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8390 Gramm


----------



## Forellenberti (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich biete 19,5 Pfd


----------



## lsski (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15 pfund?


----------



## Jurik2507 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Lasst euch bitte nicht von dem kleinen Bild blenden


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14,5 Kg


----------



## Jurik2507 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hätte auch gesagt so 15-16 kg. Will mich aber nicht festlegen das Bild läd zum täuschen ein.


----------



## EdekX (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17kg oO


----------



## Jurik2507 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



EdekX schrieb:


> 17kg oO




Top #6 du bist der nächste


----------



## EdekX (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

na dann mal los


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12250 Gramm


----------



## simsonite (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15,5kg


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,3 kg.#c


----------



## Forellenberti (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20,5 kg


----------



## Jurik2507 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18kg?


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27 Pfund


----------



## EdekX (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Simsonite war am nächsten dran mit 15,5.
Der Fisch hatte glatte 15kg.

Sie dürfen nun fortfahren.


----------



## simsonite (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na perfekt,

dann lasst mal hören:


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20kg?


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19,5kg.


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Kg...


----------



## Forellenberti (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21,5 kg


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22700 Gramm


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18,5 kg


----------



## simsonite (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So, dann löse ich mal auf: er hatte 15,5kg! Doch alle relativ weit weg aber AllroundhunterKib war am nächsten dran --> du bist an der Reihe

lg simsonite


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Den hast du geschickt fotografiert.:q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Jo würde ich auch sagen. War auch ganz hin und her, hab mich dann aber doch für Richtung 20 entschieden wollte nämlich erst 16,5 schreiben.

Ok dann mach ich mal.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/12/8e141295f7d5b749b8c8c3b0b81a1e35.jpg


----------



## simsonite (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das stimmt, das Foto ist gut geworden. Er hat aber auch in natura schwerer ausgeschaltet als er war. ..

Mein Tipp sind 12,5kg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



simsonite schrieb:


> Das stimmt, das Foto ist gut geworden. Er hat aber auch in natura schwerer ausgeschaltet als er war. ..
> 
> Mein Tipp sind 12,5kg




Du bist gleich wieder. Denke so nah kommt keiner ran. Waren 12,7 kg.


----------



## simsonite (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na das ging ja schnell....|bigeyes

Sodale hier ist der nächste:


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Geht ihr beiden zusammen fischen ? :q

Mein Tipp 14 kg.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Nee 
20,7 kg


----------



## EdekX (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10,5kg


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14,5 kg |wavey:


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20,5kg


----------



## simsonite (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So, ich löse mal auf: er hatte 16,0kg und wurde auf der Feeder gefangen.... hat Spaß gemacht!!

Raubfischfreak125, du bist dran


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ok, dann schmeiß ich mal den in die Runde... :q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (15. Januar 2015)

6,5 kg

Der hat mal ein schönes Paddel.


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

4,8 kg


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

5,5 :vik:  kg


----------



## Jurik2507 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

5 kg:vik:


----------



## Tobi92 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Und wie schwer war er nun?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

sorry hatte das Wochenende zwei große Geburtstage auszurichten :q

er hatte genau 12 Pfund, daher gibts zwei die mit jeweils 0,5 Kilo daneben lagen

feederbrassen und AllroundhunterKib #6

Glückwunsch und weiter mit dem nächsten Fisch...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Feederbrassen du darfst


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok .Mal was buntes . :g


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

4,5 kg


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

4,3 kg


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

3,8 kg :m


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

5900 Gramm


----------



## EdekX (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schöner Rasen  3,5kg


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> 5900 Gramm



Ganz knapp. 5700 Gramm. Du bist dran.#6


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/xq90/538/Zwgb3J.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,8 kg?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15 kg


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14,6 kg |rolleyes


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10,5 kg


----------



## Jurik2507 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13,0 kg


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Allroundhunter war am nächsten dran, mir aber noch zu weit weg, also weiter ..........


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Also dann eher nach oben 
Dann haut mal noch ein paar versuche raus.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hmm,16,2kg#h


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16400 Gramm
Feederbrassen ist dran ......


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

:q Bin mal gespannt auf eure Tipps.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11,2 kg bin aber ziemlich gespalten. Tip einfach mal ins blinde rein.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13,4kg?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,250 kg |supergri


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> 16,250 kg |supergri



Kommt schon näher.
Alle anderen : phhhh,kalt.:q


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17,1kg?


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> 17,1kg?



17,5 kg ,du darfst jetzt :g

Foto ging nicht besser deshalb kann man leider nicht die ganze grösse sehen.
Ich wollte unbedingt verhindern das mir das schöne Tier auf den Steg knallt.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mal was anderes!

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/22/18165b015b80479ba8de51c61da27f5e.jpg

MfG Tobi


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

0,8 kg.:g Schöne Tinca#6


----------



## Jurik2507 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

2,3kg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

1100gr
Ja schöner Fisch.


----------



## spöket308 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

1350gr


----------



## blablabla (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

2000 g


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

1600 g


----------



## Tobi92 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Näher kommt wohl keiner mehr
Die Schöne hatte 1650g.
Raubfischfreak war am nächsten dran, du darfst


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

na dann mal los...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10400 gr.


----------



## Tobi92 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16kg?


----------



## Jurik2507 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15,5 kg


----------



## Trollwut (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfund


----------



## warenandi (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13,4kg...#c


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11800 Gramm


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12340 gr.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Punktlandung von Trollwut, genau 26 Pfund |supergri

du bist dran...


----------



## Tobi92 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Tu es, tu es!


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Entschuldigung, ich musste erst einen Karpfen fangen 
Das nächste mal zitiere man mich, dann seh ichs direkt


----------



## marcus7 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

33pf. sieht man doch gleich


----------



## Tobi92 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17kg?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (29. Januar 2015)

32 Pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35 Pfund |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> 35 Pfund |rolleyes



Du bist ja langweilig.
Mach weiter 

Allgemeine Frage:
Warum wars so leicht, dass auch alle in die Nähe geraten haben?


----------



## Tobi92 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Allgemeine Frage:
> Warum wars so leicht, dass auch alle in die Nähe geraten haben?



Das entnimmt man deinem hämischen Grinsen [emoji6]


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Du bist ja langweilig.
> 
> Mach weiter
> 
> ...




Ich meine du hast das mal in dem Live vom Wasser Thread gepostet, hab zwar nicht nachgesehen aber vielleicht andere schon 
Aber der Fisch sieht schwer nach  über 30 pfund aus. Wenn man mal ein paar gefangen hat und bilder vergleicht ist das nich so schwer.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ich meine du hast das mal in dem Live vom Wasser Thread gepostet, hab zwar nicht nachgesehen aber vielleicht andere schon
> Aber der Fisch sieht schwer nach  über 30 pfund aus. Wenn man mal ein paar gefangen hat und bilder vergleicht ist das nich so schwer.



Mir kam das Bild gleich irgendwie bekannt vor  und
siehe da ... 
Hat vielleicht ne Minute in Anspruch genommen das wieder zu finden.
Und weil AllroundhunteKib editiert hat dachte ich eigentlich er hat es gemacht damit er nichts einstellen muss ,braucht ???


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So, bitte schön . Der Biss auf das Viertel Brötchen wird mir noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.|supergri


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (30. Januar 2015)

17 Pfund

Nee ich hatte mich verschrieben hatte zu meiner schäme 31 Pfund 500 gr. eingegeben. Also dann auf 32 Pfund editiert.
Wäre gerne dran gewesen 

Muss jetzt bloß aufpassen das ich keine Bilder mehr einstelle die im Live Thread waren. 
Falls ich nochma dran komme.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

War mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich den hier gepostet hatte.
Naja, nächstes mal, hab ja noch ein großes Fischsammelsurium 

25 Pfund


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Nee ich hatte mich verschrieben hatte zu meiner schäme 31 Pfund 500 gr. eingegeben. Also dann auf 32 Pfund



Der is auch ned schlecht [emoji23] 

20 Pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ja dachte ich mir auch. 

Gut wenn man über sich selbst lachen kann [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## marcus7 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Runde 12kg?


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Runde 12kg?



Exakt 12 kg.  #6   Du bist dran.


----------



## marcus7 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Top, dann mache ich mal weiter.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

35 pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

37 Pfund.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

37 wollt ich sagen 
Dann sag ich halt 38 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bitte niedriger stapeln, seid bisher alle zu hoch .


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ganz klar 26 Pfund !


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

31 pfd


----------



## marcus7 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok, ich löse mal auf:

Bei dem abgebildeten Exemplar handelt es sich um die in freier Wildbahn äußerst selten vorkommende Spezies der 14,9kg Karpfen. Sie genießen einen ähnlichen Seltenheitswert wie die Gattung der 99cm Hechte .

Damit ist lil Torres als nächster dran,  Glückwunsch .


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ok, ich löse mal auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schön ausgedrückt 

Da konnte ich mir beim lesen ein Schmunzeln nicht vergneifen.


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

so, dann will ich mal weiter machen... #6


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

1. Klasse Bild!
2. Schwer zu schätzen
3. 26 Pfund


----------



## Tobi92 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

29 Pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> 29 Pfund



Äh,wollte ich auch gerade.:q

28 pfd und 250 gr.


----------



## marcus7 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Uh, das is sau schwer zu schätzen.
Glaube ein kalb zu erkennen und tippe 19kg.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Is wirklich schwer.

Sag mal 18,5 kg.


----------



## Jurik2507 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich tippe mal auf Runde 20kg


----------



## Lil Torres (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> 29 Pfund



da keine weiteren schätzungen mehr hinzugekommen sind, will ich mal auflösen. der fisch hatte 32 pfund, somit darf Tobi92 weitermachen. #6


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Muhaha
Dann will ich mal 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/05/9ae9383d69e32f4f4d534fa081ca2116.jpg


----------



## marcus7 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

7kg denk ich


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 pfund...


----------



## lsski (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 Pfund


----------



## Justsu (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag mal 4,9 kg...


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 Pfund


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



lsski schrieb:


> 12 Pfund


Du warst am nächsten dran.
5,7 kg waren es
Du darfst


----------



## lsski (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na langsam gehen mir die Bilder aus ...........


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfund


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

9 Pfund?


----------



## Deddl (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11 pfund?


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 Pfund :q


----------



## lsski (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> 9 Pfund?



Super gut ! 9 Pfund !!! Du bis


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Langsam gehn mir die Bildee aus
Karpfen sind bei mir eig nur Beifang, weshalb ich eher selten ein Photo mache. 
Aber einen hab ich noch. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/06/15ce0b3196148599098260cbb4b97757.jpg

MfG Tobi


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

7 Pfund


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8 Pfund


----------



## lsski (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

3 pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

|uhoh: Jetzt muss ich noch Kopfstand machen #d  :q

1750 gr.


----------



## marcus7 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

3kg evtl.?


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

5,4 Pfund hatte er

Marcus7 war am nächsten, du darfst.


----------



## marcus7 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ups, hatte ich nicht so schnell gesehen.

Hier der nächste zum schätzen.|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Gut gehalten 
15 Pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich stappel mal höher und sag 20 pfund hat der schöne.


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 Pfund !


----------



## Lil Torres (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

toller fisch!! ich sag' mal 22 pfund...


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 Pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

!7 Pfund.


----------



## marcus7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> 18 Pfund



Tobi du hast genau richtig gelegen#6, bitte weitermachen.

lg


----------



## Tobi92 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So dann will ich mal

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/10/89a242ec329856ea8b3d3c0b8f909299.jpg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

6,5kg?


----------



## Jurik2507 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

5,5kg ?


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

5250gr.


----------



## Axtwerfer (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

9 pfund.


----------



## Lil Torres (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfund


----------



## Tobi92 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So richtig nah ist noch niemand 
Alle deutlich zu hoch


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

6 Pfund


----------



## Spiderpike (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 Pound


----------



## lsski (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

:m 1500 g oder so


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok dann lös ich auf

Trollwuts Tipp war zwar am nächsten, aber dennoch relativ weit weg

5,2 Pfund hatte er


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hätte man da nicht die Bohlen als Vergleich, der Bursche könnte auch 30 Pfund haben. Schöner Fisch!

Ich bitte um Schätzungen:


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 Pfund


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schöner Graser 

26Pfund?


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 is weg 25 is noch da . 
*
25 *Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20pfünder bahaupte ich mal


----------



## Lil Torres (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 pfund??


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Nur 19 Pfund.
marcus7 macht weiter.
Hätte ich die Finger ordentlich versteckt, wär der nochmal ne Ecke schwerer, aber wer so nen Burschen schonmal in der Hand hatte, weiß, wie die sich wehren


----------



## marcus7 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok, hier der nächste:


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Pfd


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

29 Pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfund


----------



## Jurik2507 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 Pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28,5 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Jurik2507 schrieb:


> 32 Pfund



31 wärens gewesen. Also jurik, Du warst am dichtesten dran


----------



## Jurik2507 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 Pfund ?


----------



## Axtwerfer (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 Pfund !


----------



## Luzif (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

det is schwierig - bissl schwers Licht, bissl vorgehalten... ich tippe auf 31 (deutsche) Pfund.

Luzifer


----------



## binde (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27 Pfd


----------



## Jurik2507 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Top 

Binde du darfst weiter machen


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da ja Binde kein Foto hat und ich nur 1 Pfund daneben lag, mach ich einfach mal weiter.


----------



## marcus7 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ganz klar 25 pfund:vik:


----------



## longlongsilver (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22pfd


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 Pfund


----------



## binde (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28pfd


----------



## Jurik2507 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20pfund


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Treffer  ! Longlongsilver 22 Pfd. hatte der gute, obwohl er erst mal größer aussah als er Gewicht hatte.  Du bist dran.


----------



## longlongsilver (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So...... dann mach ich ma weiter....


----------



## Axtwerfer (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na dann hau ich mal 26 Pfd. raus !


----------



## marcus7 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34er klare sache


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag 30 Pfund.


----------



## longlongsilver (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Zack und da lag der marcus7 genau richtig... du bist dran..


----------



## marcus7 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Axti, hab ich doch gleich gesagt . 

Und der nächste:


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 pfd


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

41 Pfund


----------



## blablabla (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

36 Pfund


----------



## EdekX (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34 pfund


----------



## Axtwerfer (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

40 Pfund


----------



## binde (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

37Pfd


----------



## marcus7 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



EdekX schrieb:


> 34 pfund



Waage sagte 33pf, edex du lagst am dichtesten und kannst das nächste Bild freigeben.


----------



## EdekX (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Sorry für die späte Antwort.
War das Wochenende unterwegs.


----------



## Jurik2507 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 Pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

29 Pfund


----------



## blablabla (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27 Pfund


----------



## binde (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

33pfd


----------



## Axtwerfer (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

31 Pfund


----------



## Onkel Frank (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 pfd


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 Pfd.


----------



## Spiderpike (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27 Pounds


----------



## EdekX (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> 28 Pfd.



Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Foto ist jetzt nicht der Hit aber mal sehen ......


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11 Pfund


----------



## binde (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16pfd


----------



## Jurik2507 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 Pfund


----------



## plattfisch56 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

4,5 kg


----------



## Onkel Frank (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14 pfd


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Alles noch gaaaanz kalt,schlechtes Foto |kopfkrat


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 Pfund ?


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Exakt  #h


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. Februar 2015)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Exakt  #h




Ich nehme mal an du meinst mich ?http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/25/b92c75ea0676df77fa0cea53ad54c32a.jpg


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an du meinst mich ?http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/25/b92c75ea0676df77fa0cea53ad54c32a.jpg



Jipp. :m

Schöner Zeilkarpfen !  16 Pfund?


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10 pfd


----------



## Flussmonster (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14pfund!


----------



## blablabla (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 Pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



blablabla schrieb:


> 16 Pfund




Hatten wir schon versuch was anderes [emoji2]


----------



## blablabla (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ok 17 Pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mal als Tip.

Drei sind zu hoch einer zu niedrig. [emoji2]


----------



## marcus7 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12pf:m:m


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> 12pf:m:m




Richtig. Du darfst...


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Mal als Tip.
> 
> Drei sind zu hoch einer zu niedrig. [emoji2]



Mit  Tipps geht der ganze Spaß verloren |gr:.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Mit den Tipps geht der ganze Spaß verloren |gr:.





Musst ja keine geben wenn du dran bist.


----------



## marcus7 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Komm Onkel frank, schätze den schuppi. Gebe dir auch keinen tip


----------



## Flussmonster (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20pfund


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Komm Onkel frank, schätze den schuppi. Gebe dir auch keinen tip


 
 Salzgittersee  , 34 pfd. Darunter schwimmt da nichts


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 Pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 Pfund|uhoh:


----------



## Trollwut (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

33 Pfund


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 pfund


----------



## marcus7 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> 26 pfund



Herr Axtwerfer bitte 

Auch zopen können zum schätzen pfeil geboten werden ;-)


----------



## Onkel Frank (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Herr Axtwerfer bitte
> 
> Auch zopen können zum schätzen pfeil geboten werden ;-)


 
 Axt kann doch nichts mehr einstellen , mehr als den einen hat er doch nicht |muahah:#y.


----------



## Axtwerfer (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der nächste: 

Onkel Frank du darfst nicht, da Du ja das missratene Foto gemacht hast


----------



## Jurik2507 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 Kilo ?


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 Pfund#c


----------



## marcus7 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Muss ein 26pfunder sein


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sach 27 Pfund. Dem Schädel nach wär der noch deutlich schwerer, hätte er dauerhaft ne gute Nahrungsgrundlage gehabt


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Treffer Trollwut !


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich sach 27 Pfund. Dem Schädel nach wär der noch deutlich schwerer, hätte er dauerhaft ne gute Nahrungsgrundlage gehabt




Er muss erst noch einen fangen [emoji2]


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Er muss erst noch einen fangen [emoji2]




Wart nur, dir hau ich die Viecher im Sommer wieder um die Ohren!
Das nächste mal bitte zitieren, dann krieg ichs aufs Handy.
Bild gibts nachher


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das nächste mal bitte zitieren, dann krieg ichs aufs Handy.




Das war meine Intention


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Guter Drill auf der Feederrute.


----------



## marcus7 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16pfunde


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20 Pfund


----------



## Onkel Frank (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 pfd ohne Bart :q


----------



## feederbrassen (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18 Pfund :m


----------



## Axtwerfer (2. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21 pfund ( mit Bart)


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> 22 pfd ohne Bart :q



Das war fast korrekt.
Mit Bart hatte der Fisch sogar 24 Pfund, bitte weitermachen :m


----------



## Onkel Frank (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Guck:q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

38 Pfund


----------



## marcus7 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22pfunde


----------



## binde (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22Pfd


----------



## Axtwerfer (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ok. dann sag ich auch mal 22 Pfund :q


----------



## marcus7 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da sind wir uns ja alle einig:q:vik:


----------



## Jurik2507 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24pfund


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32 Pfund|rolleyes


----------



## Lil Torres (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 pfund


----------



## Onkel Frank (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Jurik2507 schrieb:


> 24pfund


 
 Volltreffer , und zwar auf das Gramm genau :m. Du bis dran .


----------



## Saarhunter (4. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25 Pfund würd ich sagen


----------



## Jurik2507 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

44 Pfund ?


----------



## blablabla (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

39 Pfund


----------



## binde (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

31Pfd


----------



## daci7 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Weiter kann man den Fisch ja garnicht in die Kamera halten - ich sag mal vorsichtige 23pfd, wenn ich die Finger als Maßstab nehme :q.


----------



## marcus7 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28pfunde


----------



## Jurik2507 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> 28pfunde





Top, du bist


----------



## marcus7 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Lang ists her


----------



## grubenreiner (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

26 pfd.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

30 Pfund


----------



## Jurik2507 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

33pfund


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

21 Pfd


----------



## Axtwerfer (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25 pfund


----------



## daci7 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der sieht mir jetz eher wie 36pfd aus.


----------



## marcus7 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> 30 Pfund



Na gut, dann löse ich mal auf.

Mit 31 pf mein erster dreißiger,  nun bereits 10jahre her  

"Damals" hat man sich noch wie bolle gefreut darüber,  das waren Zeiten ;-)


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok, mal was schweres zum raten.
Hier mein erster Franzose in 2014.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/05/a2c91aafd2b38066db8207189ffcfc69.jpg


----------



## Silvio.i (6. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28Pf.


----------



## marcus7 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

34pfund


----------



## binde (6. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

32pfd


----------



## Onkel Frank (6. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

33 Pfd


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Haut mal noch ein paar raus, so richtig nah war noch keiner


----------



## Jurik2507 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag mal 

25pfund


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Jurik2507 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal
> 
> 
> 
> 25pfund




Du bist am nächsten dran.
Der hatte genau 24 Pfund.

Weiter machen


----------



## Jurik2507 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*


----------



## binde (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18pfd


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15 Pfund.


----------



## Lil Torres (7. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 pfund...


----------



## Axtwerfer (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 pfund


----------



## Silvio.i (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Glatte 20Pfund


----------



## Jurik2507 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> 24 pfund



Okay,du darfst. Hatte genau 25


----------



## Axtwerfer (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ok. Bitte schön


----------



## marcus7 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Prachtpursche! 14 pfund und am Downrigger erbeutet?


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20 Pfd am Sideplaner :q


----------



## Jurik2507 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

18pfund


----------



## Axtwerfer (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

weder noch, aber mit 17 Pfund liegt Jurik am nächsten dran, also los !


----------



## Jurik2507 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*







Los geht's


----------



## binde (10. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

23pfd


----------



## Lil Torres (11. März 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

schwierig, ich sag' mal 25 pfund...


----------



## andi2406 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

28 Pfund?


----------



## Bronto (29. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

27 Pfund


----------



## Jurik2507 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Bronto schrieb:


> 27 Pfund




Top, du bist


----------



## Bronto (29. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ui...jetzt habe ich auch noch richtig geraten #h Dann man los :q


----------



## spezi.aale (29. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13 pfund


----------



## Jurik2507 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10 Pfund


----------



## Axtwerfer (29. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15 Pfund


----------



## andi2406 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (29. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20 pfund


----------



## Bronto (30. April 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

bisher noch nicht das Richtige dabei, aber es nähert sich an


----------



## 1/4Profi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

22 Pfund


----------



## YdeeS (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,5 Kilo.


----------



## Bronto (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 Pfund hat er gewogen und LilTorres war am nächsten dran.
Also darf er mal ein Foto spendieren :q


----------



## Justin123 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hallo an die  Karpfenprofis, diesen Brummer habe ich gestern Abend ans Band bekommen. Ich tippe auf ca.15- 18 kg.
> Ich hab leider keine genaue Länge. Da er mir aus den Händen glitt was ist eure Meinung .#c#c




Wieso stopft man so nen großen Fisch in so nen kleinen Setzkecher?#d


----------



## Jose (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich dachte du meinst die töle :m


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Ich weis das es sch... aussieht.Der war da nicht lange drin , ich musste leider improvisieren.;+
> Wenn's beruhigt, der Kescher ist über 4 Meter lang.



Hunde können doch schwimmen.....


----------



## hecht99 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Auch wenn sich jetzt wieder gleich einer aufregt über mich. Solche Bilder (Fisch in Setzkescher zwängen, auf Holzsteg und trockenen Gras abgelegt) in Verbindung mit dem Spruch der ist mir entglitten heizen doch nur alle Gemüter wieder an. Denkt mal nach das hier Tierschützer... sich auch rumtreiben. Ich will auch keine C+R Runde aufwirbeln oder so aber vielleicht mal nen Denkanstoß geben welche Bilder man mit welchen Kommentaren reinstellt bzw. wie man mit Fischen die zurückgesetzt werden umgeht


----------



## Lil Torres (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Bronto schrieb:


> 19 Pfund hat er gewogen und LilTorres war am nächsten dran.
> Also darf er mal ein Foto spendieren :q



besser zu spät als nie... |kopfkrat

weiter geht's!! :q


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich schätze mal auf 28 pfund   :q


----------



## Dachfeger (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17 pfund|kopfkrat


----------



## Lil Torres (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> 17 pfund|kopfkrat



top, du darfst!! #6


----------



## Dachfeger (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ach du Schreck.
Hab hier nur einen mit Gewicht|pfisch:


----------



## Dachfeger (7. August 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Traut sich keiner? So schwer ist es doch nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## EdekX (8. August 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das ist ein Karpfen Threat.

Für Raubfisch gibt es einen anderen Threat im Raubfisch Forum.


----------



## Dachfeger (9. August 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Naja dann muss eben ein anderer weiter machen. Einen Karpfen habe ich nicht im Repertoire.#d


----------



## IXSrontgorrth (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

2,4 Pfd.
Auch wenn es ein Hecht ist, so muss doch einer richtig raten.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mal wieder ein Fisch zum schätzen.
Hatte in der Eile die Waage nicht gefunden.
Länge des Grasers war 86cm.


----------



## Seele (14. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 Pfund würde ich mal tippen


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wäre nicht schlecht  Ich glaube aber er hat etwas weniger, denke vllt. so 15-16 Pfund?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

7 Kilo ..


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

So, ich hab mal wieder einen zum Schätzen  
Diesmal gibts auch eine Auflösung - Habe ihn vermessen und gewogen!


----------



## wilhelm (27. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

56 cm 3,97 kg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

78 cm und 4,5 kg


----------



## Seele (27. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19 Pfund bei 82cm


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Puhhh... 3,97kg , 4,5kg und 9,5kg da geht die Bandbreite ja ganz schön auseinander  

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Justsu (28. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8 kg, 75cm #h


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Justsu schrieb:


> 8 kg, 75cm #h



Der Tipp war gut, seele lag auch nicht so weit entfernt, und Thomas hat die Länge gut erraten. 

Ich löse auf:

77cm bei 8,2kg #6


----------



## Ørret (28. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal wieder einen zum Schätzen
> Diesmal gibts auch eine Auflösung - Habe ihn vermessen und gewogen!


Ich schätze mal 86 kg....


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

und das rechte Bein? :q 

Wie schauts aus, hat noch jemand einen Karpfen zum schätzen auf Lager?


----------



## Justsu (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann will ich mal einen zum Besten geben... frohes Schätzen!

Und sorry für das nicht so schöne Bild, bin aber was meine Nase im Inet angeht nen bisschen eigen...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Tipp war gut, seele lag auch nicht so weit entfernt, und Thomas hat die Länge gut erraten.
> 
> Ich löse auf:
> 
> 77cm bei 8,2kg #6


Ich hab mich angeschaut - ich schätz, glaube ich, mein Gewicht auch immer eher zu niedrig und die Länge eher richtig
:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@Justsu

Ich schätze mal 13kg


----------



## feederbrassen (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Tippe auf 16kg, gerundet :q


----------



## Patrick333 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12kg!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Justsu schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal einen zum Besten geben... frohes Schätzen!
> 
> Und sorry für das nicht so schöne Bild, bin aber was meine Nase im Inet angeht nen bisschen eigen...
> 
> ...


14,8 kg


----------



## Justsu (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Einer von euch ist bis auf 0,3kg dran!  

...die Länge dürft ihr natürlich auch noch schätzen, wurde auch vermessen.


----------



## Patrick333 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

90cm 14,5kg


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Länge: sag ich mal 84cm


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11,5 kg


----------



## zokker (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sag mal 15,1kg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

78 cm???


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

86 cm


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24 Pfund


----------



## Justsu (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> ich sag mal 15,1kg



Treffer!#6 Das war mein erster 30er!

Bei der Länge war Franz am nähsten dran, der Gute hatte 1cm weniger... 83cm!


----------



## zokker (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hab leider nicht so viele Karpfenbilder.
Gewicht weiß ich nicht aber die Länge. 
Also bitte Längenschätzung.


----------



## Justsu (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

56cm!#h


----------



## Chris1711 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

61cm 

Wenn du uns deine Schuhgröße nennst wirds einfacher....


----------



## zokker (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schuhgröße müsste so um die 46-47 sein. Sind nicht meine.
Ihr seit aber schon recht gut.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

63 cm tippe ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wenn ich mitm Schwanz wackel wirds auch schwierig mit Länge schätzen. 
:g:g
Der Karpfen:
58 cm


----------



## C&R Martin (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann sage ich mal 59 cm


----------



## zokker (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ihr liegt alle drüber.[emoji4]


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mitm Schwanz wackel wirds auch schwierig mit Länge schätzen.
> :g:g
> Der Karpfen:
> 58 cm



Lang isser nicht, aber dafür unheimlich dünn 

53cm


----------



## zokker (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Lang isser nicht, aber dafür unheimlich dünn
> 
> 53cm


Also wenn du jetzt den Karpfen meinst, liegt du vollkommen richtig. Treffer.[emoji106]


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Dann gehts mit dem weiter


----------



## Justsu (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Länge oder Gewicht oder beides?

Egal, ich sag mal 7,2kg bei 73cm

...und der Bart ist 12,5cm lang!


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Justsu schrieb:


> Länge oder Gewicht oder beides?
> 
> Egal, ich sag mal 7,2kg bei 73cm
> 
> ...und der Bart ist 12,5cm lang!



Sorry, ganz vergessen - Gewicht hab ich leider nicht, deswegen die Länge!

Und in beiden Fällen nicht richtig :m


----------



## PAFischer (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

In etwa doppelte Kopflänge ( Bart zählt nicht ) +- ein bisschen...

ca 65 cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

73 cm (KArpfen) 18 cm (Bart)


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

57 cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bart oder Fisch? 
;-)))


----------



## Patrick333 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

79cm...

Der Karpfen !


----------



## Chris1711 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

77cm der Karpfen und 8cm der Bart. Als angehender Forstwirt musst du dir für deinen Bart aber einen Kettensägenschutz basteln


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bart oder Fisch?
> ;-)))





Lach, das bezog sich noch auf den Schwanzwedler davor. Langen upload gehabt. Der neben dem Bart 89 sag ich


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Lach, das bezog sich noch auf den Schwanzwedler davor. Langen upload gehabt. Der neben dem Bart 89 sag ich


:m:m:m


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Der Großteil bisher hat zu niedrig geschätzt. Bei Bart und Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Angeber ;-))


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Auf den Bart ist so mancher Salafist neidisch ... andererseits kommste damit auch immer in den Genuss "verdachtsunabhängiger und zufälliger" Ganzkörperkontrollen bei Flügen in Richtung USA ;P
Ich sach jetz ma 92cm hatte der Dicke. Also der Karpfen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

91cm der Krapfen


----------



## Trollwut (31. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Der neben dem Bart 89 sag ich



Der Bart hat ausgestreckt 19cm, der Karpfen 86cm.

89 lag am nähsten dran, bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

zumindest beim Bart war ich nich schlecht ;-) 
Fische schätzen - ok. eher daneben bei mir ;-))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 73 cm (KArpfen) 18 cm (Bart)


----------



## Trollwut (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na gut, dann mach ich weiter.
Nur Gewicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schöner Schuppi! #6

Ich schätze mal 11,3 kg


----------



## hecht99 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17 Pfund


----------



## zokker (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13,5kg?


----------



## blablabla (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12 kg?


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (14. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15,5 Kilo


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



blablabla schrieb:


> 12 kg?



Wären 12,2kg gewesen, aber du bist am nähsten dran. Bitte weitermachen


----------



## blablabla (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wären 12,2kg gewesen, aber du bist am nähsten dran. Bitte weitermachen


Sorry ich möchte kein spielverderber sein aber ich möchte lieber kein Foto von mir hier posten.[emoji16] 


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (15. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



blablabla schrieb:


> Sorry ich möchte kein spielverderber sein aber ich möchte lieber kein Foto von mir hier posten.[emoji16]



Du bist aber dazu verpflichtet. Wo sind wir denn hier?|motz:


----------



## Justsu (18. September 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



blablabla schrieb:


> Sorry ich möchte kein spielverderber sein aber ich möchte lieber kein Foto von mir hier posten.[emoji16]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, aber Du musst ja kein Foto von DIR hier posten, schließlich geht's um's Gewicht der Fische und da reicht auch ein Foto auf der Abhakmatte#h

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich bin so frei, die letzte Antwort is ja schon n weng her.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag mal 12kg.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das macht so keinen Spaß 
Mach weiter Franz


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na gut


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich geb ihm 7,1kg


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15,3kg |supergri


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

10 kg glatt


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

bislang noch nichts richtiges dabei. Weitere Gebote?


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11,2 Kilo


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8,9 Kilo


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich korrigiere auf 11,3 kg nach unten.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> 11,2 Kilo



Der Fisch hatte glatt 11 Kilo! #6

Hier die Story dazu, ist schon ne Weile her 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=244532

Damit ist jetzt Meeresfrüchtchen mit einem Karpfen-Schätz-Bild dran. Falls du keines hast gehts weiter mit Feederbrassen, der war auch sehr knapp dran


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Feederbrassen hat den Vortritt. Ich bin ja nur Karpfenschätzer.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Danke, dann will ich mal bei den Schuppis bleiben 
Hoffe das geht so weil hochnehmen 
ging bei dem leider nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da sage ich mal 8,3 kg


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8,2 wollte ich gerade schreiben, da sind wir nah beeinander.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Kleine Hilfe :
Die Abhakmatte ist eine Chup Uplifter XL 
Vielleicht ist es dann einfacher #c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kleine Hilfe :
> Die Abhakmatte ist eine Chup Uplifter XL
> Vielleicht ist es dann einfacher #c



15,2kg


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bei 15,2 wird es langsam wärmer


----------



## Tim89 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,3 kg


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15,8.
Schöner Fisch!


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Alles noch zu wenig.:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Alles noch zu wenig.:m



18100g


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,8 kg?


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Zokker ist bis auf 300 gr dran. 
17,1kg hat der Schuppi :l


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Oh, das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich ... Ich habe gar kein Karpfen Bild mehr. 
Entweder gebe ich ab, oder ihr erlaubt mir mal einen Aal ... ausnahmsweise


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Kein Problem, zokker.

Ich hab noch einen Karpfen auf Lager 







Also auf zur nächsten Runde: 
Ich bitte um Gebote!


----------



## zandertex (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

8,453 kg.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag mal nur 9.2kg und irgendwie sieht die Schwanzflosse im Vergleich zum Körper riesig aus. 
Neue Züchtung vielleicht :m


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Mehr als 15 Pfund hat der nicht, dafür isser zu schlank. (Der Fisch   )


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



zandertex schrieb:


> 8,453 kg.



Der Karpfen hatte 8kg. Zandertex, damit wärst du jetzt dran  

Und ja - der war extremst mager....


----------



## Tim89 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Gehts weiter? Hätte noch ein paar im Angebot


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ja Tim,
hau einen raus


----------



## Tim89 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Na dann bitte ich um "Gebote"


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri, ein traumhafter Fisch. Da kann man neidisch sein #6 #6 #6 

Ich sag mal 14kg


----------



## Trollwut (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich tippe auf 13kg


----------



## Justsu (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag' 16,4kg #6


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schöner Spiegler #6 
17,6kg


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag 15,2 kg


----------



## Tweak (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ich sage 10,8kg


----------



## Tim89 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich sag 15,2 kg


 

Ossipeter, Punktlandung #6 Du darfst als nächster


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@Ossipeter, da kommt halt die jahrzehntelange Erfahrung als  Karpfenzüchter zum tragen. gell ? :q


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Auf dem Handy wirkte der Fisch größer .


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Macht jemand weiter?
Ansonsten hätt ich noch den ein oder anderen auf Lager #6


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

@Trollwut
Mach du weiter


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Einmal Länge und Gewicht bitte.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hände versteckt... tssss :q 

93 cm
15 kg


----------



## Patrick333 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

92cm

14,2kg


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hände versteckt... tssss :q


Pfuiiii  
Aber klasse Fotografiert. 
93cm kann hinhauen aber der hat 
,,nur" 14,8kg |supergri


----------



## Trollwut (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Bisher noch nichts richtiges dabei #h


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16 kg


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

98/15,7


----------



## Axtwerfer (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

85 cm. 12, 7 kg.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Herr Blobfisch schrieb:


> 16 kg



Du warst am nähsten dran, mach weiter. |wavey:

Der Fisch war eins der seltenen 99cm-Exemplare und hat 16,4kg auf die Waage gebracht.


----------



## Justsu (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Keiner mehr? Dann bin ich mal so frei mit einer etwas kniffeligeren Aufgabe! 

Länge und Gewicht können und dürfen erraten werden!


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

66 cm 6,7 kg


----------



## Justsu (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Was ist los? Will keiner mehr mitmachen? Oder zu schwer?|kopfkrat

@Ossipeter: Du liegst leider daneben#h


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Schwierig bis unmöglich so ganz ohne Anhaltspunkte 
Messen tue ich meine Fische nie. 
Bestenfalls häng ich mal ne Waage dran. 
Ich rate mal so 7,5kg#c


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das is mehr raten als schätzen. Könnt ein Kapitaler sein.
Ich tippe trotzdem nur auf 10 Pfund


----------



## Lil Torres (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,2 kg


----------



## Justsu (1. November 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Okay, scheint doch (noch) schwerer als gedacht zu sein... da die paar Grashalme als Anhaltspunkt doch ein bisschen mau zu sein scheinen hier nochmal denselben Fisch auf anderem Foto...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Wunderschöner Karpfen, wow! 
Petri Heil erstmal  

13,5 kg sag ich da mal.


----------



## Xianeli (1. November 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

11,3 Kilo schätze ich mal


----------



## Ørret (1. November 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

25 Pfund sach ich mal


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Da gehts besser. Also 13,9 kg


----------



## feederbrassen (1. November 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,8 kg.:q


----------



## Justsu (2. November 2017)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> 12,8 kg.:q



Treffer, versenkt! 12,8kg auf 85cm verteilt! 

Aber der lachende Smiley verwirrt mich etwas...gewusst oder geraten? Kennen wir uns?|kopfkrat

und @Franz: Dankeschön! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Anaconda1983 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*







Hallo zusammen ,
Jetzt hat die langweilige Zeit begonnen und ich dachte ich stell hier mal was zum schätzen rein .
Habe ihn letztes Jahr Gefangen auf ein Schneemann mit einem Kunstmais oben trüber .

So viel Spaß schon mal , ab heute 1 Woche lang ... dann kommt das Ergebnis:-


----------



## Justsu (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> Jetzt hat die langweilige Zeit begonnen und ich dachte ich stell hier mal was zum schätzen rein .
> Habe ihn letztes Jahr Gefangen auf ein Schneemann mit einem Kunstmais oben trüber .
> 
> So viel Spaß schon mal , ab heute 1 Woche lang ... dann kommt das Ergebnis:-



Ich sehe nur kein Bild!|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## oberfranke (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Justsu schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur kein Bild!|kopfkrat
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Hmmh, den hatte ich auch schon des Öfteren gefangen, ein sogenannter "Schneiderkarpfen".:q
 Wird von mal zu mal schwerer.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> Jetzt hat die langweilige Zeit begonnen und ich dachte ich stell hier mal was zum schätzen rein .
> Habe ihn letztes Jahr Gefangen auf ein Schneemann mit einem Kunstmais oben trüber .
> 
> So viel Spaß schon mal , ab heute 1 Woche lang ... dann kommt das Ergebnis:-



sorry für die Verspätung , hier das Bild... viel spass beim Tippen...#6


----------



## Amimitl (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich sag, er hat null Gramm!

Lieg ich richtig?


----------



## Tim89 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das es hier mal endlich weiter geht...hier mal wieder ein Foto vom letzten Jahr. Haut was Raus :vik:


----------



## hecht99 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

13,6 kg. Also gute 27 Pfund


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich glaube der ist schwerer, 33Pfd.


----------



## Justsu (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,6 kg ist mein Tipp!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Lil Torres (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

geiler fisch!! ich sage mal 11,5 kg...


----------



## plattfisch56 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

tippe mal auf 18,5kg


----------



## Jurik2507 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Genau 32 pfund


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Das Spiegler oft so verstrahlt aussehen :m
Tippe auf 34 Pfund. #6


----------



## Tim89 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Justsu schrieb:


> 12,6 kg ist mein Tipp!
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Justsu



Justus, das passt ziemlich genau!
Dann hau du mla einen raus :vik:


----------



## dawurzelsepp (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Justus, das passt ziemlich genau!
> Dann hau du mla einen raus :vik:



Kurze Zwischenfrage, wie lang war der?


----------



## Tim89 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

gemessen habe ich ihn nicht...schätzungsweise um die 90-95 cm


----------



## Justsu (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Tim89 schrieb:


> Justus, das passt ziemlich genau!
> Dann hau du mla einen raus :vik:



Oh, sehr gut! Hab' schon gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet, dass ich hier mal nen richtigen Tipp abgebe!:vik:

Ich hab' noch einen gefunden: Ich präsentiere meinen bislang längsten Karpfen!

Frohes Schätzen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Tim89 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

16,5 KG so aus dem Bauch heraus


----------



## Brachsenfan (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Würde mal 13 Kilo schätzen


----------



## RuhrPur (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

15.8Kg


----------



## Justsu (5. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Will noch jemand einen Tipp abgeben? Bis jetzt war noch kein Treffer dabei!


----------



## Forelle74 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

17 kg [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (5. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

14,2kg :m


----------



## daci7 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Ich schätz den Guten eher so auf 11kg - schönes Tier!


----------



## Justsu (7. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



jkc schrieb:


> 14,2kg :m



Das will ich mal gelten lassen, ich habe 14,25kg bei 90cm Länge gewogen.

jkc - Du bist dran!


----------



## jkc (7. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Nice, muss ich mal schauen, ob ich hier was habe, moment...

Edit: 

Komme leider nich bei Flickr rein, also muss ich was schon vorhandenes nehmen:


jkc schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos Leute!
> 
> Mal was anderes, grau in grau.:q




Grüße JK


----------



## Guinst (7. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

12,7kg


----------



## plattfisch56 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Glaube weniger, so 7,6kg .


----------



## Forelle74 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

9kg

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (8. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

ganz andere Dimension :q
Edit: der Fisch ist 90cm lang...


----------



## marcus7 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

20kg tippe ich


----------



## Lil Torres (8. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19,6kg


----------



## Anaconda1988 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Hi...
Ich würde unter 20Kg schätzen...15-17Kg


----------



## jkc (9. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> 19,6kg




Moin, damit bist Du am nächsten dran, es waren 19,2 kg.#6

Das ist der Fisch:





Grüße JK


----------



## Lil Torres (9. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

geiler schuppi, jkc!! :z

dann geht's mit dem hier weiter... #h


----------



## plattfisch56 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

19,8kg


----------



## Guinst (9. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

24,3 kg


----------



## jkc (9. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*

Fettes Teil, schwer zu schätzen, da hängt es sicherlich sehr davon ab wieviel der im Kreuz hat. 
Ich rate mal 22kg.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lil Torres (11. März 2018)

*AW: Gewicht schätzen*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> 19,8kg



der fisch war 18,5kg schwer. damit darfst du weiter machen... #h


----------



## Justsu (19. Juli 2019)

Schade, dass das Thema hier eingeschlafen ist...

Ich versuche es mal wieder zum Leben zu erwecken:

Mein erster Boiliekarpfen!






Frohes Schätzen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Juli 2019)

4820 gramm, Petri.


----------



## nostradamus (19. Juli 2019)

schwer! Ich sage mal 9 kg


----------



## Justin123 (20. Juli 2019)

11,8 kg


----------



## Pati1407 (21. Juli 2019)

8 kg


----------



## Mikesch (21. Juli 2019)

Ca. knapp 20 Pfund dürfte der Fisch haben, das Brillengespenst ca. 70 kg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (21. Juli 2019)

~ 10 Pfd. schätze ich die kleene Wanne


----------



## Justsu (21. Juli 2019)

Schön, scheint ja doch noch Interesse da zu sein! Ein Treffer war noch nicht dabei, aber bis auf 100g ist schon einer rangekommen!

Beim Brillengespenst XD) kann ich schon auflösen: Zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos (über 7 Jahre her!) Sportliche 63kg, also war der Tipp gar nicht mal so weit entfernt, insbesondere, wenn man das aktuelle Gewicht in Betracht zieht...


----------



## Justsu (23. Juli 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> ~ 10 Pfd. schätze ich die kleene Wanne



Da sich hier anscheinend nichts mehr tut, löse ich auf: Der Karpfen wog *5,1kg bei 67cm* Länge.

Damit war "Drehrumbum" am nächsten dran und darf das nächste  Schätzbild einstellen!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## nostradamus (23. Juli 2019)

danke! 
Da sieht man wieder wie man sich bzgl. des gewichtes täuschen kann.


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Juli 2022)

Da das Thema ja letztens mal wieder aufkam. Hier mal ein Bild. 






Entschuldigt den hässlichen Hintergrund. Fisch musste freigetaucht werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2022)

11,5 kg


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Juli 2022)

13,8 kg


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juli 2022)

13 kg glatt.


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Juli 2022)

Das heißt wohl, dass ich zu dick bin


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juli 2022)

Nein, um Himmels Willen!
Högsdens ein bisschen zu klein für dein ansonsten perfektes Gewicht. 

Was ist jetzt mit dem Fisch?


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit dem Fisch?


Sollte bedeuten das ihr zu hoch schätzt. War keiner nah dran


----------



## Pati1407 (3. Juli 2022)

9,5 kg


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Juli 2022)

Pati1407 schrieb:


> 9,5 kg


Passt genau. 

Damit bist jetzt wohl du dran


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juli 2022)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht, wie lang war der Karpfen?


----------



## Pati1407 (3. Juli 2022)

Hehe obwohlich eigentlich schlecht im schätzen bin 

So dann mal mein Bild


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht gedacht, wie lang war der Karpfen?


85 cm


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Juli 2022)

19 kg


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juli 2022)

Ein schöner Gerät!

18 kg


----------



## nostradamus (3. Juli 2022)

Mega geiler Fisch!
21,5 kg


----------



## Pati1407 (3. Juli 2022)

21,8kg das passt also  

Du bist dran


----------



## nostradamus (3. Juli 2022)

Mega. Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich keine Fische wiege. 
Ich werde es nachholen  und ihn dann einstellen.... .


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2022)

Dann muss ein Freiwilliger ein Bild zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Juli 2022)

Dann hier einer aus dem Archiv, Länge der Abhackmatte  ist 80 cm, ohne die Außenkissen


----------



## Niklas32 (4. Juli 2022)

sieht sehr nach einem kleinen Dickerchen aus 

schätze 11,5 kg


----------



## Mescalero (4. Juli 2022)

11,0 kg


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Juli 2022)

Zu hoch


----------



## Niklas32 (4. Juli 2022)

Dann Versuch ich es mal mit 9 kg


----------

